# Has anyone used Mercari?



## lauren85

Has anyone used this app? I just downloaded it and I am wondering if I should use it to sell since there are no fees. I currently sell on eBay and a little bit on Poshmark now.


----------



## halobear

Just started using it recently. Haven't sold anything yet but bought 1 item from someone (she listed it on both mercari and poshmark). I like that you can delete comments if someone makes an inappropriate one but I don't like that they don't have an offer button for negotiating.


----------



## vagabag

I bought something on it once but it's very new to me.  Anyone know about seller protection with mercari?  Is it better than with eBay?


----------



## BomberGal

I've made about 20 sales on it thus far without issue. It gets pretty good traffic and there seem to be less low-ballers than poshmark (though I do still get the random ridiculous offer / request).

My only real complaint is that the in-app notifications for comments & likes are in the same spot, so comments quickly get buried by likes if you have a lot of items listed.


----------



## lauren85

vagabag said:


> I bought something on it once but it's very new to me.  Anyone know about seller protection with mercari?  Is it better than with eBay?


That's what I was wondering as well


----------



## lauren85

Thanks everyone! I am going to try it out this weekend and see how it goes


----------



## MissMarion

I bought one $10 item and it was a smooth transaction. I am hesitant to spend more than $50 because I don't know their track record for dispute resolution. So far I haven't listed anything


----------



## tetsubean

You have piqued my interest  I had never heard of this site before but since I haven't had much luck on Tradesy lately, I'm looking for another avenue to sell stuff. How does Mercari make money?


----------



## halobear

MissMarion said:


> I bought one $10 item and it was a smooth transaction. I am hesitant to spend more than $50 because I don't know their track record for dispute resolution. So far I haven't listed anything




I bought a RM bag for $100 and had a great experience. Expecting a second purchase to arrive today. The first seller was very responsive and great with follow up. Second seller also responded quickly and had a lot of past sales. That being said, You should definitely go with your gut. I was eyeing a bag on Posh the other week - the seller was slow to respond and something just didn't sit right with me. The bag wasn't that much so I made an initial offer (didn't buy outright) to see if she responded - after my first offer and her counter her listing disappeared.


----------



## chambersb

I signed up a few days ago and listed a pair of leggings.   I also bought a $15 item I haven't received yet.  I just got a message from Mercari saying my listing has been cancelled.  I don't understand what happened.  There's been no other communication.   My listing appears to be sold but I haven't received any notice indicating that it has or where to mail it.


----------



## chambersb

Well I just figured out what happened....  The email notification I should have received telling me that my item sold was in my junk folder.    The transaction was cancelled because I didn't respond but somehow THAT email made it to my inbox. [emoji31]


----------



## halobear

chambersb said:


> Well I just figured out what happened....  The email notification I should have received telling me that my item sold was in my junk folder.    The transaction was cancelled because I didn't respond but somehow THAT email made it to my inbox. [emoji31]




That sucks. Did you try contacting the buyer to explain? Maybe they will repurchase. Good luck


----------



## nashpoo

I'm selling an authentic Chanel bag for 1600 and someone has the audacity to offer me $290. [emoji53]


----------



## chambersb

halobear said:


> That sucks. Did you try contacting the buyer to explain? Maybe they will repurchase. Good luck



I tried to find where I could send her a message or comment on a listing of hers and I can't seem to do anything in this app.  I feel terrible about it.  

I did find someone on Poshmark with her same username and if I contact her on Posh I will feel like a stalker weirdo.


----------



## halobear

chambersb said:


> I tried to find where I could send her a message or comment on a listing of hers and I can't seem to do anything in this app.  I feel terrible about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did find someone on Poshmark with her same username and if I contact her on Posh I will feel like a stalker weirdo.




In Merc you should be able to send the buyer a message on the actual item that you sold. Go to that listing and under the buyer section there is a spot to send a message. These messages are only seen by you and the buyer.


----------



## chambersb

halobear said:


> In Merc you should be able to send the buyer a message on the actual item that you sold. Go to that listing and under the buyer section there is a spot to send a message. These messages are only seen by you and the buyer.



Thank you for that info.    

I can't find my original listing. I reactivated the old one and now there is nothing on there about the buyer. My profile says I have 2 listings but only one is showing up and it's the reactivated one. The only place I see that references any information on the buyer is the message from Mercari saying they cancelled my listing.  What a pain. 

I wonder if I inadvertently deleted my original listing.


----------



## halobear

I just saw a listing for Colgate toothpaste for $3. Um.....


----------



## kateincali

I'm a little frustrated that I've had several Marc Jacobs listings deactivated in the last few weeks for not showing

- Clear photos of the item that you have taken yourself 
- Size 
- Brand 
- Condition 
- A detailed description of the item 
- Proof of authenticity for brand-name items

when the listings all show precisely that. Has anyone run into a similar issue?


----------



## halobear

Has anyone ever requested a return for something purchased on mercari? Just wondering how long it takes for Mercari to approve the return request.


----------



## halobear

halobear said:


> Has anyone ever requested a return for something purchased on mercari? Just wondering how long it takes for Mercari to approve the return request.




Ugh! Just got a reply. I don't understand why they need a photo of the entire item when it's one specific spot that is damaged. And they make it impossible to find the conversation again once you have read the message.


----------



## halobear

Ugh! They have the worst customer service. The seller messaged me and told me she got the return back but Mercari won't do anything until the delivery confirmation comes from USPS. What really irks me is that when you contact them they just give you a scripted response and then close the conversation which means that if you want to reply and ask additional questions you have to start a new one and explain everything all over.


----------



## cdtracing

For those who use Mercari, as of October 18, 2016, a 10% selling fee will be charged when your sale is successfully completed.  Up to now, there has been no selling fee for selling on the app.

After an exciting first two years, Mercari is ready to end our beta phase!
Ending beta means we will begin charging a 10% selling fee.Introducing this fee allows us to improve your experience by adding features like 24/7 customer service that make transactions simpler and safer. We truly appreciate that you love using Mercari, and we're committed to providing the best marketplace for our buyers and sellers.
The Mercari beta will end on Tuesday, October 18, 2016 at 23:59 pm PT. After that time, Mercari will charge a 10% selling fee _when your sale is successfully completed._
The following will not change:
- Listing your items remains free
- Buyers pay listed price (and shipping, if applicable)
We understand this is a big change. For more details, please reference our updated For Sellers FAQs.
Thanks for being a part of the Mercari community!
Team Mercari


----------



## LL777

Do you guys know if it's possible to apply the 10% off coupon twice? I want to buy two items from the same seller.


----------



## ironic568

LL777 said:


> Do you guys know if it's possible to apply the 10% off coupon twice? I want to buy two items from the same seller.



Nope, only once.


----------



## LL777

ironic568 said:


> Nope, only once.


Thanks


----------



## LL777

Ugh... my account was suspended due to unusual credit card activity. I made my first purchase this morning using the app and I'm receiving the email from them asking me to provide a pic of my drivers license. I sent it a couple of hours ago and haven't heard anything back from them yet. Do you guys know how long it usually takes for them to respond and activate the account?


----------



## Fullcloset

I just heard about this site in the Tradesy forum and checked it out. I liked the way it seems to run its platform - and was thinking of moving a bunch of items over to it. Was wondering if anyone has had any experience using the site - as far as sales, returns, funds transfer, personal information required etc. Thanks.


----------



## Tabbscat

I have bought a few items with no problem at all. I have two items listed but they have yet to sell.


----------



## ironic568

I've bought from them twice last year, and had to return once. They can only be contacted through their app (no phone # to call) even in case of a return. Return went well. I've never sold (or listed) on there before, but have to say that that site is full of fakes.


----------



## LL777

I've sold a few items using their app. The transactions were very smooth, I was rated 2-3 hours after the items were delivered to the buyers. As soon as I rated my buyers, the funds were released. They send deposits to your bank one a week on Mondays and by Wednesday my funds were always available in my bank account. There are a lot of low ballers and people who just wastes your time.  Overall, I had a great experience.


----------



## ToriChan

One thing I dislike about Mercari is that they only do direct deposits once a week, on Mondays. This isn't good customer service IMO, especially when all the other selling apps are 2-3 days and Paypal is 1 day in my experience.


----------



## Fullcloset

Ok thanks. I would have signed up to sell right away but honestly those 2 issues you brought up - having to be "rated" first and not having control when the money gets transferred - really made me hesitate. They don't seem to ask for SSN though which in my book, was a deal breaker for me using Etsy. I did open an Etsy store but was very limited with accepting payments because I just won't give these sites personal infor like that. They are bought and sold to international companies all the time & their privacy agreements are pretty useless. Nothing sold and I had to pay for the listings - in fact - my items got very few views and some got none so for me Etsy wasn't worth it. I don't want to get into price haggles with buyers on Mercari either but I make nothing on Tradesy anymore - even when something does sell - which is rare because I had to raise all my prices - their commission is so high. Mercari seemed like a good alternative but that requirement that you have to get ranked first is so ridiculous. I was wondering how it was working out for sellers.


----------



## Catbird9

Fullcloset said:


> Ok thanks. I would have signed up to sell right away but honestly those 2 issues you brought up - having to be "rated" first and not having control when the money gets transferred - really made me hesitate. They don't seem to ask for SSN though which in my book, was a deal breaker for me using Etsy. I did open an Etsy store but was very limited with accepting payments because I just won't give these sites personal infor like that. They are bought and sold to international companies all the time & their privacy agreements are pretty useless. Nothing sold and I had to pay for the listings - in fact - my items got very few views and some got none so for me Etsy wasn't worth it. I don't want to get into price haggles with buyers on Mercari either but I make nothing on Tradesy anymore - even when something does sell - which is rare because I had to raise all my prices - their commission is so high. Mercari seemed like a good alternative but that requirement that you have to get ranked first is so ridiculous. I was wondering how it was working out for sellers.



I've bought a couple of items recently, but not sold anything on Mercari. I feel the same as you about sharing my SS number, birthdate, and bank account numbers. I try to limit my exposure, given the amount of "data breaches" that have become commonplace.

If you want to sell on Mercari, they "may" (probably will) require personal info too, so I won't be selling on that site:

https://www.mercari.com/tos/


> You may only register for and maintain one Account. You may be required to provide us with current and accurate information about yourself (such as your name, address, date of birth, Social Security number, and/or a copy of your driver’s license or other government-issued identification) (“User Information”). We may verify your User Information with a third-party vendor. We also may request you to send us additional documents or information to help us verify your identity. It is prohibited to use false information or impersonate another person through your Account.


----------



## Fullcloset

Well I am hoping they are just covering themselves incase you hit the 200 sales/ $20,000 a year mark required for them to issue you a 1099 for taxes and not going to be bothering every little seller trying to sell on it. I wish more people on here sold there for more guidance though but I think I will try listing a few low end items and see how it goes.


----------



## Michelle1x

Does mercari every offer discount codes that anyone is aware of?  I'm considering buying something for about $200.. sometimes these sites offer % off for first time users but I see nothing for Mercari.


----------



## Joyjoy7

Fullcloset said:


> Well I am hoping they are just covering themselves incase you hit the 200 sales/ $20,000 a year mark required for them to issue you a 1099 for taxes and not going to be bothering every little seller trying to sell on it. I wish more people on here sold there for more guidance though but I think I will try listing a few low end items and see how it goes.



I've just had a horrible experience with Mercari. I had a return which was approved. The item was returned on Monday. Seller wrote them and said she received her package and all was fine. They still haven't refunded me or acknowledged that the return was delivered. I checked their BBB and so many complaints about not paying sellers. What's worse, they seem to have a common practice of suspending/ closing accts that have payments pending and/or funds transferring. Once they terminate your acct apparently you can not track anything and all transfers stop. I have bought more than sold. But I'm not going to sell anything there based on the horrible reviews. Mercari responded to many bad reviews saying there was an error and the acct is reinstated and funds transfers will process. Only because the BBB got involved I'm guessing.


----------



## Adreena

Mercari is a lot like poshmark in the way rating and customer service works.
But if you aren't rated in 3 days you can request a rating and your money will be released to you.
Have you tried commenting on their face book? Often you'll get someone to look into your problem if you do.

I love Mercari. I've sold more on there than ebay, tradesy and posh combined. 
I've been selling since before they had the 10% fee.  Never once had a problem as a buyer or seller.
They only do transfers on Monday's, which doesn't bother me at all. 
And you can always use your balance as soon as you get it to buy other things if you want to.
The buyers I've dealt with are all pretty honest, and there isn't a ton of low ballers.
Mercari also has a 4$ shipping option for lightweight items which is nice.
But I don't sell very high priced items. The most was a pair of shoes for 300$.


----------



## halobear

I find that buyers on Mercari tend to lowball which is so annoying. I listed bag for $225 and kept getting offers for $100. I just say "no" and they get offended. I dunno about everyone else, but If I wanted to sell my bag for $100 I would have listed it for that. I mean my prices are negotiable but don't insult me with an offer of half what I'm asking. It's just rude.


----------



## shoppingbitch

Lowballers are so annoying. If you can't afford it then just move on and find something else in your price range. Smh.


----------



## whateve

Bumping this thread. Just started using this site and would like to understand more how it works. I bought something, then listed a couple items, one of which sold almost immediately. I got good feedback and got my money quickly so I was very happy. I have since put up more listings. I'm getting a lot of likes and a few lowball offers, but no more sales. 

I'm wondering if there is more to likes and followers than I realize. Like on Poshmark, people follow you so you will follow them, and that raises everyone who is followed in the search rankings. Does this happen with Mercari? Am I committing a faux pas by not following my followers and liking their items?

Should I be pricing my items higher so I'll have more room to negotiate in the case of offers? Do many people pay the asking price?

Is there a way to put up more pictures? Like on Poshmark where you can create another listing that isn't for sale but has extra pictures?


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> Bumping this thread. Just started using this site and would like to understand more how it works. I bought something, then listed a couple items, one of which sold almost immediately. I got good feedback and got my money quickly so I was very happy. I have since put up more listings. I'm getting a lot of likes and a few lowball offers, but no more sales.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is more to likes and followers than I realize. Like on Poshmark, people follow you so you will follow them, and that raises everyone who is followed in the search rankings. Does this happen with Mercari? Am I committing a faux pas by not following my followers and liking their items?
> 
> Should I be pricing my items higher so I'll have more room to negotiate in the case of offers? Do many people pay the asking price?
> 
> Is there a way to put up more pictures? Like on Poshmark where you can create another listing that isn't for sale but has extra pictures?




Since they’ve added the offer button like Posh, I do think pricing a little higher helps because almost no one buys at the listed price on there (at least, in my experience). Lots of people ask for free shipping too.

The only way I’ve found to get more pictures in is by using a collage app. Making a separate listing just for pics can work too but you have to put a price on it like an active listing.

I find Mercari a bit different than Posh. It’s less social, and I don’t think I’ve ever followed anyone or have many followers. In the past when I’ve sold vintage Coach on there, it’s generally my lower priced bags that go. Mercari shoppers tend to be bargain hunters.


----------



## Adreena

Have you tried the promote option, whateve?
I price my items a bit higher so I can promote them, merc will advertise your items if you agree to lower the price by 10%.
I've noticed my sales have gone to a complete stop on merc.. but on posh I've sold quite a lot.


----------



## whateve

Adreena said:


> Have you tried the promote option, whateve?
> I price my items a bit higher so I can promote them, merc will advertise your items if you agree to lower the price by 10%.
> I've noticed my sales have gone to a complete stop on merc.. but on posh I've sold quite a lot.


I haven't tried it yet, as I haven't wanted to lower my prices that much. I need to price them higher to begin with so I can.


----------



## Fullcloset

Well I just had a bunch of questions before I started - I don't want to move there and have it become another Tradesy debacle. They emailed me back targeted responses (not canned responses that are meaningless) and answered all my questions the next day. It seems like a good platform. Whether it has the traffic or not remains to be seen but the setup is pretty good and not invasive. You don't need to reveal SSN or bank information unless you want direct deposit. Buyers have  3 days to return for not as described but Mercari sends them a label for the return shipping so the seller is not out that money, but the seller is responsible if it is damaged or lost in transit & has to take that up with the postal carrier to get reimbursed. What else? They don't have software to transfer listings from Ebay or Tradesy so you have to do it manually but once done, the listings don't expire and there are no listing fees. 10% flat rate commission on sales with a $2 transfer fee for transfers UNDER $10, otherwise no transfer fee. Sounds just about perfect but again - depends on getting its name out so buyers know where to find your stuff. I'm sold anyway. Can't stomach the fees at Tradesy - plus - nothing sells there plus - I've had run ins with their "trust" department removing items without bothering to first communicate with me and not providing records but allowing the same items to be listed all over the place by other sellers  and Ebay - well, that's Ebay. It is a buyer's arena there but if you want to move things & can afford to take an occasional hit - its the best game in town - until they start screwing up payments and being responsible for data breaches once they take over as payment processor from paypal. I want to sell what I can before then and at that point, I will be gone because no way am I giving the phillipino customer service reps my SSN & bank infor. to process payments.


----------



## onlyk

halobear said:


> I find that buyers on Mercari tend to lowball which is so annoying. I listed bag for $225 and kept getting offers for $100. I just say "no" and they get offended. I dunno about everyone else, but If I wanted to sell my bag for $100 I would have listed it for that. I mean my prices are negotiable but don't insult me with an offer of half what I'm asking. It's just rude.


just block them.


----------



## Fullcloset

halobear said:


> I find that buyers on Mercari tend to lowball which is so annoying. I listed bag for $225 and kept getting offers for $100. I just say "no" and they get offended. I dunno about everyone else, but If I wanted to sell my bag for $100 I would have listed it for that. I mean my prices are negotiable but don't insult me with an offer of half what I'm asking. It's just rude.


Well its actually called negotiating. I'd say most of those people expect you to come back with a counteroffer - somewhere between $100 and $225. They don't really know how much you will take off so they offer something very low - they are of course hopeful you might accept it but realistically expect more of a counteroffer. It gives them a range to work with. If you really want to sell your bag, a little back and forth may be what you need to do to find the sweet spot. If you don't care and just want what you want or don't want to sell the bag, then you can just decline as you do but you lose a customer base. I actually do a lot of negotiating like that and people feel more empowered thinking they got a good deal and are more likely to be happy with their purchases and grateful for the "discount". Maybe set your prices higher then what you really hope to get to make room for the negotiating crowd. Set it at $275. If someone offers $100 go to $200 and tell them you are willing to take off $75 for them. They might accept or come back with another offer like $175. That's how it works.
Also, sometimes people are on a budget and not meaning to be rude - but it really is all they can afford so they figure what the hell - it never hurts to ask. I do that a lot when I have site credits - I will be honest and say I am trying to use up my credits - all I have is X dollars - can you do it for that? Sometimes they do if they had the item sitting around for awhile and really just want to get rid of it. But if they say yes right away, I always buy it right away. I remember once, I lowered the price of something for a lady and before she could buy it - someone else swooped in and grabbed it at the reduced price. There wasn't anything I could do about it.


----------



## Fullcloset

Adreena said:


> Mercari is a lot like poshmark in the way rating and customer service works.
> But if you aren't rated in 3 days you can request a rating and your money will be released to you.
> Have you tried commenting on their face book? Often you'll get someone to look into your problem if you do.
> 
> I love Mercari. I've sold more on there than ebay, tradesy and posh combined.
> I've been selling since before they had the 10% fee.  Never once had a problem as a buyer or seller.
> They only do transfers on Monday's, which doesn't bother me at all.
> And you can always use your balance as soon as you get it to buy other things if you want to.
> The buyers I've dealt with are all pretty honest, and there isn't a ton of low ballers.
> Mercari also has a 4$ shipping option for lightweight items which is nice.
> But I don't sell very high priced items. The most was a pair of shoes for 300$.


Can you tell me more about the shipping and labels there and what you consider light weight? I tend to just pack my stuff and take it to the post ofice in person where I buy my postage and get my tracking label - it also ensures that they scan it into the system right away so you can show the ship date right away that is in USPS possession. I sometimes bought labels from Tradesy and only once from EBAY only because the regional A/B was so much cheaper - but most things I ship in a flat rate legal size envelope or similar.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Can you tell me more about the shipping and labels there and what you consider light weight? I tend to just pack my stuff and take it to the post ofice in person where I buy my postage and get my tracking label - it also ensures that they scan it into the system right away so you can show the ship date right away that is in USPS possession. I sometimes bought labels from Tradesy and only once from EBAY only because the regional A/B was so much cheaper - but most things I ship in a flat rate legal size envelope or similar.


If you have a printer, it is usually cheaper to ship most things that are under a pound yourself rather than using their label. I've never used the $4 label, but if you read their FAQs there is no insurance with it so I think it is the same as first class postage. I really don't think insurance is necessary, but for most lightweight items, you can get first class postage online for less than $4. For example, a scarf will probably ship for $2.66. Until you get up to 13 or 14 ounces or more, it is going to cost you less than $4 to buy postage online. That isn't true if you are buying it at the post office. 

If you've been buying your postage at the post office, you are overpaying. The post office offers discounts for buying postage online, no matter where you buy it. Mercari gives even bigger discounts for items over a pound, cheaper than anything you could buy yourself.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Well its actually called negotiating. I'd say most of those people expect you to come back with a counteroffer - somewhere between $100 and $225. They don't really know how much you will take off so they offer something very low - they are of course hopeful you might accept it but realistically expect more of a counteroffer. It gives them a range to work with. If you really want to sell your bag, a little back and forth may be what you need to do to find the sweet spot. If you don't care and just want what you want or don't want to sell the bag, then you can just decline as you do but you lose a customer base. I actually do a lot of negotiating like that and people feel more empowered thinking they got a good deal and are more likely to be happy with their purchases and grateful for the "discount". Maybe set your prices higher then what you really hope to get to make room for the negotiating crowd. Set it at $275. If someone offers $100 go to $200 and tell them you are willing to take off $75 for them. They might accept or come back with another offer like $175. That's how it works.
> Also, sometimes people are on a budget and not meaning to be rude - but it really is all they can afford so they figure what the hell - it never hurts to ask. I do that a lot when I have site credits - I will be honest and say I am trying to use up my credits - all I have is X dollars - can you do it for that? Sometimes they do if they had the item sitting around for awhile and really just want to get rid of it. But if they say yes right away, I always buy it right away. I remember once, I lowered the price of something for a lady and before she could buy it - someone else swooped in and grabbed it at the reduced price. There wasn't anything I could do about it.


My husband says that the buyers that negotiate are more likely to be problems, and I'm starting to agree with him. Sometimes I'll accept an offer and everything will be fine, but it seems a higher percentage of these buyers complain after purchase, wanting an even bigger discount. Probably not a problem on Mercari, due to their restrictive return policy, but it is definitely a problem on ebay.


----------



## cry4moons

The problem with Mercari is that people expect things to be dirty cheap and don't expect authentic, so genuine gucci bag won't sell for $500+ in a week or 2  as on other webs. On posh and tredesy, one has the state of mind, that items are in most part authentic and isn't surprise to pay premium, same as buying from realreal or fashionphile. On ebay, one knows it's mostly gamble but still the general approch is positive as various deals and original items can be find. Because Mercari started "small", selling small samples and cosmetics, little t-shirts, cheap penties, I think it had big impact how it's being proceed overall.


----------



## onlyk

cry4moons said:


> The problem with Mercari is that people expect things to be dirty cheap and don't expect authentic, so genuine gucci bag won't sell for $500+ in a week or 2  as on other webs. On posh and tredesy, one has the state of mind, that items are in most part authentic and isn't surprise to pay premium, same as buying from realreal or fashionphile. On ebay, one knows it's mostly gamble but still the general approch is positive as various deals and original items can be find. Because Mercari started "small", selling small samples and cosmetics, little t-shirts, cheap penties, I think it had big impact how it's being proceed overall.


What you said is so true! One time I posted a charm with an expensive designer bag together just to show what the charm would look like on that size of the bag. Someone bought it right away thought of bought a well made fake bag with the charm together (I had stated very clearly selling the charm in the description and title), then she filed claim to return once she found out just the charm, ha! That mindset is very interesting, the expectation of paying nothing to get a real deal is... beyond laughable.

That type of incident had repeated quite a few times on all places I had posted charms to sell. I had to specifically saying "just the charm, just the charm, bag is not included", even so, there still people would ask if the bag goes together (for $50 total with the charm something like that), geeze, the bags I posted with charms are all over $1000 bags and in brand new condition, come on, you can't even buy a fake bag looking that good for $50, oh gosh, so many funny stories when you have been a seller for a while.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> If you have a printer, it is usually cheaper to ship most things that are under a pound yourself rather than using their label. I've never used the $4 label, but if you read their FAQs there is no insurance with it so I think it is the same as first class postage. I really don't think insurance is necessary, but for most lightweight items, you can get first class postage online for less than $4. For example, a scarf will probably ship for $2.66. Until you get up to 13 or 14 ounces or more, it is going to cost you less than $4 to buy postage online. That isn't true if you are buying it at the post office.
> 
> If you've been buying your postage at the post office, you are overpaying. The post office offers discounts for buying postage online, no matter where you buy it. Mercari gives even bigger discounts for items over a pound, cheaper than anything you could buy yourself.


Thanks whatev.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Fullcloset said:


> Well I just had a bunch of questions before I started - I don't want to move there and have it become another Tradesy debacle. They emailed me back targeted responses (not canned responses that are meaningless) and answered all my questions the next day. It seems like a good platform. Whether it has the traffic or not remains to be seen but the setup is pretty good and not invasive. You don't need to reveal SSN or bank information unless you want direct deposit. Buyers have  3 days to return for not as described but Mercari sends them a label for the return shipping so the seller is not out that money, but the seller is responsible if it is damaged or lost in transit & has to take that up with the postal carrier to get reimbursed. What else? They don't have software to transfer listings from Ebay or Tradesy so you have to do it manually but once done, the listings don't expire and there are no listing fees. 10% flat rate commission on sales with a $2 transfer fee for transfers UNDER $10, otherwise no transfer fee. Sounds just about perfect but again - depends on getting its name out so buyers know where to find your stuff. I'm sold anyway. Can't stomach the fees at Tradesy - plus - nothing sells there plus - I've had run ins with their "trust" department removing items without bothering to first communicate with me and not providing records but allowing the same items to be listed all over the place by other sellers  and Ebay - well, that's Ebay. It is a buyer's arena there but if you want to move things & can afford to take an occasional hit - its the best game in town - until they start screwing up payments and being responsible for data breaches once they take over as payment processor from paypal. I want to sell what I can before then and at that point, I will be gone because no way am I giving the phillipino customer service reps my SSN & bank infor. to process payments.



What does the nationality/ethnicity of the customer rep have to do with it?

And it’s “Filipino/Filipina.”  The country is “Philippines.”


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> My husband says that the buyers that negotiate are more likely to be problems, and I'm starting to agree with him. Sometimes I'll accept an offer and everything will be fine, but it seems a higher percentage of these buyers complain after purchase, wanting an even bigger discount. Probably not a problem on Mercari, due to their restrictive return policy, but it is definitely a problem on ebay.


I haven't experienced that. I will say buyers who ask a lot of questions and very specific questions - I won't encourage to buy from me. They are the ones that are problems for me - when they start asking stupid things like - did you take that waist measurement flat? LOL. Or is that a poly blend and what are the percentages? Those kind of people are the ones that seem to be trying to pigeon hole you for a SNAD return. I will look at a buyer's feedback too - not THEIR feedback but the feedback they leave for other sellers - if they have complaints or passive-aggressive "positives" then I avoid selling to them. But so far, the ones who just negotiated down a price  - they've been fine. I had one guy message me - good negotiations - LOL. I guess he enjoyed it. Now if you are selling really high end and they are really stretching their budget to afford it - even if you give them a deep discount, they might realize when they get it that it just isn't worth such a large % of their budget. But I sell nothing high end - I can't afford to buy those things so I don't turn over anything like Chanel or Hermes - most of my clothing and accessories stuff is middle class, middle of the road or media and household items not being used anymore. Like you'd find in a garage sale so I figure people would haggle there too.


----------



## Fullcloset

BlackGrayRed said:


> What does the nationality/ethnicity of the customer rep have to do with it?
> 
> And it’s “Filipino/Filipina.”  The country is “Philippines.”


That's where they're from. I don't really care about the country or how to spell it. But every time I try calling customer service, I get some giggling moron who has no idea what I'm talking about and are completely incompetent - I ask them where they're from - and its always the PHILLIPINES.


----------



## cry4moons

whateve said:


> I haven't tried it yet, as I haven't wanted to lower my prices that much. I need to price them higher to begin with so I can.


FYI, "promote option" only works if someone liked item (it is being promoted to them to buy, send reminders to these only folks that liked it) and it's not like on ebay for example, when "promote" or "sponsored" means it's top of page for everyone to see the add first.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Fullcloset said:


> That's where they're from. I don't really care about the country or how to spell it. But every time I try calling customer service, I get some giggling moron who has no idea what I'm talking about and are completely incompetent - I ask them where they're from - and its always the PHILLIPINES.



Wow. In case you haven’t noticed, there are morons and incompetent people in every country. And spelling well is important. Learning how to spell countries is a sign of respect and intellect.


----------



## whateve

I've gotten a few low ball offers. It was gratifying when someone bought my item for full price on ebay about 30 minutes after one of these low ball offers.

Why do all these people like my items if they have no intention of purchasing? Are they expecting me to look at their items?


----------



## BeenBurned

Fullcloset said:


> That's where they're from. I don't really care about the country or how to spell it. But every time I try calling customer service, I get some giggling moron who has no idea what I'm talking about and are completely incompetent - I ask them where they're from - and its always the *PHILLIPINES*.





BlackGrayRed said:


> Wow. In case you haven’t noticed, there are morons and incompetent people in every country. And spelling well is important. *Learning how to spell countries is a sign of respect and intellect.*


^^^ LOL! Thank you @BlackGrayRed for the laugh of the day!


----------



## Fullcloset

Joyjoy7 said:


> I've just had a horrible experience with Mercari. I had a return which was approved. The item was returned on Monday. Seller wrote them and said she received her package and all was fine. They still haven't refunded me or acknowledged that the return was delivered. I checked their BBB and so many complaints about not paying sellers. What's worse, they seem to have a common practice of suspending/ closing accts that have payments pending and/or funds transferring. Once they terminate your acct apparently you can not track anything and all transfers stop. I have bought more than sold. But I'm not going to sell anything there based on the horrible reviews. Mercari responded to many bad reviews saying there was an error and the acct is reinstated and funds transfers will process. Only because the BBB got involved I'm guessing.


That sounds like Paperbookswap. You send books to free to people who want the ones you list but then you are supposed to get credits for the free books you send to use to request free books from other people who have listed books. Like an exchange. Except you have to have the books to list which cost more, and mail them, which is expensive and buy a Paperbackswap membership. Then when you rack up free books or credits - they find some reason to terminate your PAID membership and you can never redeem your credits. A true scam but they've been in business getting complaints from people about that for years. The BBB hasn't done a thing so I doubt they had anything to do with Mercari correcting errors. Plus, I think those complaints were from like 2014 or earlier - when the website was first developed.


----------



## holiday123

Anyone know why mercari just refunded me for a keychain I bought a while ago?  My first and only mercari purchase.  It was only $10 and I'm 99% sure it's fake, but I didn't ever say anything, just threw it in my closet.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Anyone know why mercari just refunded me for a keychain I bought a while ago?  My first and only mercari purchase.  It was only $10 and I'm 99% sure it's fake, but I didn't ever say anything, just threw it in my closet.


Maybe it was reported as fake.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> That sounds like Paperbookswap. You send books to free to people who want the ones you list but then you are supposed to get credits for the free books you send to use to request free books from other people who have listed books. Like an exchange. Except you have to have the books to list which cost more, and mail them, which is expensive and buy a Paperbackswap membership. Then when you rack up free books or credits - they find some reason to terminate your PAID membership and you can never redeem your credits. A true scam but they've been in business getting complaints from people about that for years. The BBB hasn't done a thing so I doubt they had anything to do with Mercari correcting errors. Plus, I think those complaints were from like 2014 or earlier - when the website was first developed.


The BBB has no legal power. All they can do is threaten to ruin a business's reputation. If you want to get results, you have to report them to legal authorities. Not fulfilling a contract or keeping people's money is a legal offense.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Maybe it was reported as fake.


Ah that would make sense. It said listing was removed. I don't know much about Coach keychains, but it has Coach on front and back of charms which seemed like overkill to me.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Ah that would make sense. It said listing was removed. I don't know much about Coach keychains, but it has Coach on front and back of charms which seemed like overkill to me.


Generally that is true. I'll be happy to authenticate it for you.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Generally that is true. I'll be happy to authenticate it for you.


Thank you, that's very nice of you. I'll post later in the authenticate thread.


----------



## Fullcloset

BlackGrayRed said:


> Wow. In case you haven’t noticed, there are morons and incompetent people in every country. And spelling well is important. Learning how to spell countries is a sign of respect and intellect.


Stay on topic kiddo. I'm not talking about everyone  - I'm talking about the giggling gaggle of morons who work in Ebay's customer service and they are ALL in the philipines. Can't bother with the spelling. As long as I get AMERICA right.


----------



## Fullcloset

LL777 said:


> I've sold a few items using their app. The transactions were very smooth, I was rated 2-3 hours after the items were delivered to the buyers. As soon as I rated my buyers, the funds were released. They send deposits to your bank one a week on Mondays and by Wednesday my funds were always available in my bank account. There are a lot of low ballers and people who just wastes your time.  Overall, I had a great experience.


That sounds ok but do you know if  have to give your bank account or do you know if you can just use paypal or something like a reloadable gift card? I could probably just open a separate account just for this but if nothing sells then I'll wind up with bank fees so until I see how it goes - I rather not do that. I sure don't want to give them access to my real accounts though.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> That sounds ok but do you know if  have to give your bank account or do you know if you can just use paypal or something like a reloadable gift card? I could probably just open a separate account just for this but if nothing sells then I'll wind up with bank fees so until I see how it goes - I rather not do that. I sure don't want to give them access to my real accounts though.


You have to have a bank account. They don't do a transfer to Paypal. I had an account at Wells Fargo, and as long as I had both a savings and checking with $100 minimum in each, and had an automatic transfer between the two accounts every month, there were no fees. You don't have to give Mercari the bank account information until you are ready to withdraw your funds.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> You have to have a bank account. They don't do a transfer to Paypal. I had an account at Wells Fargo, and as long as I had both a savings and checking with $100 minimum in each, and had an automatic transfer between the two accounts every month, there were no fees. You don't have to give Mercari the bank account information until you are ready to withdraw your funds.


Thank you so much. That helps a lot.


----------



## holiday123

So giving mercari a chance. Have a lot of likes and low-ball offers. I did sell something right away, so that's good news. I accepted less than I wanted, but also want to move some bags out so it's a win/win I guess.

My only other experience with mercari was as a buyer. I bought a keychain, apparently someone reported it as fake, and I received an unsolicited refund. I still have the keychain somewhere.  So, I didn't report it, how did I get a refund and not have to return or respond to anything? Just a bit concerned about the process since I'm now selling and don't want to be scammed.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> So giving mercari a chance. Have a lot of likes and low-ball offers. I did sell something right away, so that's good news. I accepted less than I wanted, but also want to move some bags out so it's a win/win I guess.
> 
> My only other experience with mercari was as a buyer. I bought a keychain, apparently someone reported it as fake, and I received an unsolicited refund. I still have the keychain somewhere.  So, I didn't report it, how did I get a refund and not have to return or respond to anything? Just a bit concerned about the process since I'm now selling and don't want to be scammed.


Maybe it was a courtesy refund, so the seller still got the money too. Was it pretty cheap?


----------



## holiday123

Yes, it was less than $15.. maybe someone on TPF reported it lol. I was surprised to get the email with the refund.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Yes, it was less than $15.. maybe someone on TPF reported it lol. I was surprised to get the email with the refund.


Are you sure it's not fake? 

As for reporting, I've never had success in getting action on my reports on Mercari.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Are you sure it's not fake?
> 
> As for reporting, I've never had success in getting action on my reports on Mercari.


No I'm 99% sure it is fake, but I never reported it. I received, wasn't what I wanted, so threw in a drawer and moved on.  Weeks later, I get an email from mercari that my transaction was cancelled.

Just concerned about the process since I've dipped my toes into the selling water...


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> No I'm 99% sure it is fake, but I never reported it. I received, wasn't what I wanted, so threw in a drawer and moved on.  Weeks later, I get an email from mercari that my transaction was cancelled.
> 
> Just concerned about the process since I've dipped my toes into the selling water...


Yup, it's fake. 

I was concerned (after seeing evidence on several sites) that the keychain might have been wrongly reported and removed. 

Please don't sell or donate it in the future.


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Yup, it's fake.
> 
> I was concerned (after seeing evidence on several sites) that the keychain might have been wrongly reported and removed.
> 
> Please don't sell or donate it in the future.


So was there a part I missed, meaning did mercari contact the seller and she admit it was fake?  It just seemed like I got a refund out of nowhere and never had to submit anything...

Yes, thanks for saying that. I will destroy the keychain so it doesn't end up anywhere but the landfill


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> No I'm 99% sure it is fake, but I never reported it. I received, wasn't what I wanted, so threw in a drawer and moved on.  Weeks later, I get an email from mercari that my transaction was cancelled.
> 
> Just concerned about the process since I've dipped my toes into the selling water...


That particular fake has been making the rounds. At least you took one out of circulation.


----------



## holiday123

Mercari pet peeve: listing something as fair, scratches to hardware and only getting rated as "good, scratches to hardware, but so cute I'll keep it."  So could the buyer actually have rejected the bag because of the disclosed scratches?


----------



## holiday123

Mercari pet peeve: listing something as fair, scratches to hardware and only getting rated as "good, scratches to hardware, but so cute I'll keep it."  So could the buyer actually have rejected the bag because of the disclosed scratches?


----------



## HazelLovesBags

whateve said:


> Bumping this thread. Just started using this site and would like to understand more how it works. I bought something, then listed a couple items, one of which sold almost immediately. I got good feedback and got my money quickly so I was very happy. I have since put up more listings. I'm getting a lot of likes and a few lowball offers, but no more sales.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is more to likes and followers than I realize. Like on Poshmark, people follow you so you will follow them, and that raises everyone who is followed in the search rankings. Does this happen with Mercari? Am I committing a faux pas by not following my followers and liking their items?
> 
> Should I be pricing my items higher so I'll have more room to negotiate in the case of offers? Do many people pay the asking price?
> 
> Is there a way to put up more pictures? Like on Poshmark where you can create another listing that isn't for sale but has extra pictures?


You can put 8 pictures on Mercari


----------



## whateve

HazelLovesBags said:


> You can put 8 pictures on Mercari


That is a recent change. It used to be only 4. Thanks for pointing it out. You can also create your listing on a desktop now. Nearly everything can be done on a desktop now, which makes it so much easier for me. 

However, I get tons of likes but hardly any sales. I've never made a sale without a lot of talking back and forth with a buyer. It is much easier selling on other sites.


----------



## Fullcloset

The Captcha on Mercari is such a pain in the neck - I finally decided to try listing a few things and gave up. I had to do the captcha to sign in then again to have a reset sent for password then again to try and reset - forget it. It wanted me to check off like all the boxes and just kept sending me like 5 of them - wound up listing back on ebay and tradesy. In the time I spent playing captcha I could have put my listings. I emailed them how annoying it was - got no response. I guess that says alot about how their customer service works. or doesn't.


----------



## holiday123

I


Fullcloset said:


> The Captcha on Mercari is such a pain in the neck - I finally decided to try listing a few things and gave up. I had to do the captcha to sign in then again to have a reset sent for password then again to try and reset - forget it. It wanted me to check off like all the boxes and just kept sending me like 5 of them - wound up listing back on ebay and tradesy. In the time I spent playing captcha I could have put my listings. I emailed them how annoying it was - got no response. I guess that says alot about how their customer service works. or doesn't.


 I logged out and can't seem to log in either. Just keeps leading me in circles.  I am able to get in if I go to my email, pull up a sold item and click on that link. Frustrating.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> The Captcha on Mercari is such a pain in the neck - I finally decided to try listing a few things and gave up. I had to do the captcha to sign in then again to have a reset sent for password then again to try and reset - forget it. It wanted me to check off like all the boxes and just kept sending me like 5 of them - wound up listing back on ebay and tradesy. In the time I spent playing captcha I could have put my listings. I emailed them how annoying it was - got no response. I guess that says alot about how their customer service works. or doesn't.


I haven't had a problem yet. I stay logged in all the time. So far, it hasn't logged me out, unlike ebay that makes me log in multiple times a day, and sometimes makes me log in after I have checked a bunch of items to edit, and then says the transaction can't be completed once I log in.


----------



## DaBish

I haven't had this captcha issue on Mercari. I'm on there several times per day.( I sell on there but am planning on deleting my profile after this last transaction goes through  )

Edited to add - that may have sounded a bit funny like I was doing something shady. I'm not, I list all my items accurately and never sell any fakes or knockoff stuff. I am just a bit over it all right now and don't feel like being bothered with it because I'm busy with other stuff so that's why I'm planning on deleting, not because I'm doing anything funny.


----------



## jyyanks

I've had some luck selling on mercari.  My stuff sells for much lower than what I would get at a site such as ebay or tradesy but name brand items move fast and the percentage they take is lower.  I also get the money faster.  I'm afraid to sell really high end items (Ie Hermes bag ect) but have sold some more common brands with some success (longhamp, north face, louboutins).


----------



## Fullcloset

holiday123 said:


> I
> 
> I logged out and can't seem to log in either. Just keeps leading me in circles.  I am able to get in if I go to my email, pull up a sold item and click on that link. Frustrating.


Well I don't have anything in my email because I never bought or sold on the site. Did you try contacting them to tell them? I wish they'd just eliminate that stupid thing. It really serves no purpose.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I haven't had a problem yet. I stay logged in all the time. So far, it hasn't logged me out, unlike ebay that makes me log in multiple times a day, and sometimes makes me log in after I have checked a bunch of items to edit, and then says the transaction can't be completed once I log in.


Well I don't like staying logged in to any site since they can then trace every internet move you make and if they're hacked - they get all that data and know exactly who you are. Ebay has given me trouble too - oops that's not right when I know the password is right and now they keep giving me that box to confirm my Id - they sent an email saying I haven't confirmed in over a year - idiots. Because there is no reason to keep confirming if I'm using the account. Meanwhile I reported a buyer who pays using one name but the ebay account is under a different name and they do nothing about that or about the dozens of asian profiles all selling the same stuff and drop shipping from the same company. I don't have time to play these games so I stop listing and buying for a time and eventually the box goes away. You can't simply confirm either because the confirm by email doesn't work and I give a fake phone number because their terms of use says they give it out to everyone who uses ebay and I don't want thousands of robocallers.


----------



## Fullcloset

Done with Mercari. I just finally got around to list about 10 items maybe a month ago - and already they sent sent me a message calling the items "inactive" and deactivating them! Seriously? They claim once you spend the time listing them - they stay listed until they sell or I decide to take them down. People even had liked some of the items. I can't you can not trust this website and I am glad nothing "flew off the shelf" because I probably would have also had trouble getting paid since they clearly lie about their listings policy. Just warning people not to spend a lot of time listing things there. At least the other websites are more transparent about their listings policies. These people seem to do whatever they want whenever they want and their email is a "noreply" address too.


----------



## Fullcloset

Done with Mercari. I just finally got around to list about 10 items maybe a month ago - and already they sent sent me a message calling the items "inactive" and deactivating them! Seriously? They claim once you spend the time listing them - they stay listed until they sell or I decide to take them down. People even had liked some of the items. I can't you can not trust this website and I am glad nothing "flew off the shelf" because I probably would have also had trouble getting paid since they clearly lie about their listings policy. Just warning people not to spend a lot of time listing things there. At least the other websites are more transparent about their listings policies. These people seem to do whatever they want whenever they want and their email is a "noreply" address too.


----------



## holiday123

Fullcloset said:


> Done with Mercari. I just finally got around to list about 10 items maybe a month ago - and already they sent sent me a message calling the items "inactive" and deactivating them! Seriously? They claim once you spend the time listing them - they stay listed until they sell or I decide to take them down. People even had liked some of the items. I can't you can not trust this website and I am glad nothing "flew off the shelf" because I probably would have also had trouble getting paid since they clearly lie about their listings policy. Just warning people not to spend a lot of time listing things there. At least the other websites are more transparent about their listings policies. These people seem to do whatever they want whenever they want and their email is a "noreply" address too.


Are you not able to go into the listing and reactivate? I've not had this problem, but I promote my listings frequently.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Done with Mercari. I just finally got around to list about 10 items maybe a month ago - and already they sent sent me a message calling the items "inactive" and deactivating them! Seriously? They claim once you spend the time listing them - they stay listed until they sell or I decide to take them down. People even had liked some of the items. I can't you can not trust this website and I am glad nothing "flew off the shelf" because I probably would have also had trouble getting paid since they clearly lie about their listings policy. Just warning people not to spend a lot of time listing things there. At least the other websites are more transparent about their listings policies. These people seem to do whatever they want whenever they want and their email is a "noreply" address too.


I responded to this post on another thread. My experience with Mercari has been positive. The only issue I've encountered is that their system doesn't always detect tracking when the item has been shipped, but it always updates once the item has been delivered. Then they contact the buyer to rate you. If the buyer doesn't rate you in a few days, Mercari releases the money automatically. The time between when the package is delivered to the money hitting my bank account is usually less than 5 days, sometimes only 2 days. It is cheaper than ebay because there are unlimited free listings and no paypal fee.

I also wish there was a way to organize listings. Maybe there is and I haven't found it.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> I responded to this post on another thread. My experience with Mercari has been positive. The only issue I've encountered is that their system doesn't always detect tracking when the item has been shipped, but it always updates once the item has been delivered. Then they contact the buyer to rate you. If the buyer doesn't rate you in a few days, Mercari releases the money automatically. The time between when the package is delivered to the money hitting my bank account is usually less than 5 days, sometimes only 2 days. It is cheaper than ebay because there are unlimited free listings and no paypal fee.
> 
> I also wish there was a way to organize listings. Maybe there is and I haven't found it.


Yes we're conversing there - LOL - thanks, I wasn't sure where to post my rant so I posted it in both Mercari forums I found. Thanks.


----------



## Fullcloset

holiday123 said:


> Are you not able to go into the listing and reactivate? I've not had this problem, but I promote my listings frequently.


Well, the email said that I could but I haven't bothered to see what that entailed. I don't really want to play this game with them. Its supposed to be that the listings stay until I take them down or they sell. If they want to play games - they can play by themselves. I'm disappointed though because with Ebay moving to self payment processing, I know I'll have to stop selling there and I thought Mercari would be a good alternative to it. I guess I thought wrong. Maybe I'll look into community selling pages on Facebook next.


----------



## whateve

Awhile ago, I got a message from Mercari that there is a way to send offers with a discounted price to 10 people who have favorited your item. I did it once. Now I want to do it again, but I can't remember how to do it. Does anyone know how?


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Awhile ago, I got a message from Mercari that there is a way to send offers with a discounted price to 10 people who have favorited your item. I did it once. Now I want to do it again, but I can't remember how to do it. Does anyone know how?


The promote button and then choose select vs all and it will send to your likers.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> The promote button and then choose select vs all and it will send to your likers.


Thanks! I forgot you can't see that button on a desktop. I have to open the app!


----------



## holiday123

Noooooo, Mercari is raising prices again on their shipping labels. Going up $3 on the 1-3# priority rate. Ouch!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Noooooo, Mercari is raising prices again on their shipping labels. Going up $3 on the 1-3# priority rate. Ouch!


Now shipping is cheaper on Tradesy!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Now shipping is cheaper on Tradesy!


Oh wow! I haven't used Tradesy before.  I did make my first sale on Poshmark a while back, which seemed pretty easy.  Was just a pair of jeans I bought DH that were way too big.  Not sure I'd buy from there though considering their apathy towards fakes.


----------



## whateve

If someone asks for more pictures and you already have 8 in the listing, how do you send or show them more? Can you create an extra listing like in Posh, and if you do, how do you link it to the original listing?


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> If someone asks for more pictures and you already have 8 in the listing, how do you send or show them more? Can you create an extra listing like in Posh, and if you do, how do you link it to the original listing?



I think you would have to create a second listing for additional photos and just direct them to check your profile for the new listing. I don’t think there’s a way to tag someone on their app like on Posh.


----------



## whateve

rkiz said:


> I think you would have to create a second listing for additional photos and just direct them to check your profile for the new listing. I don’t think there’s a way to tag someone on their app like on Posh.


Thanks!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I just sold my first item on Mercari and am having trouble because I didn't use their shipping label - it was much cheaper to just buy postage at the post office, which I did. I can not find anywhere to enter the new tracking number or to revise the tracking number they provided - which is, of course, showing pre-shipment - even though its already been shipped.
Also, I can't find a list of sold items anywhere. I see my listings and where  list of my purchases would be (if I had any), but there is no list of items sold. How are you supposed to keep track of anything?
Already I'm hating this platform.
I am using a desktop, not the app since I don't have any room on my phone to download one more thing.
Can anyone help straighten me out? Thank you!


----------



## One_of_the_girls

holiday123 said:


> Noooooo, Mercari is raising prices again on their shipping labels. Going up $3 on the 1-3# priority rate. Ouch!


Just FYI - the USPS increased its rates for most everything on January 27, so they are probably just following suit. First class, flat rate & media mail all increased.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> I just sold my first item on Mercari and am having trouble because I didn't use their shipping label - it was much cheaper to just buy postage at the post office, which I did. I can not find anywhere to enter the new tracking number or to revise the tracking number they provided - which is, of course, showing pre-shipment - even though its already been shipped.
> Also, I can't find a list of sold items anywhere. I see my listings and where  list of my purchases would be (if I had any), but there is no list of items sold. How are you supposed to keep track of anything?
> Already I'm hating this platform.
> I am using a desktop, not the app since I don't have any room on my phone to download one more thing.
> Can anyone help straighten me out? Thank you!


Hi. this is what you do. On the site, click on either the person icon or the message icon. Then on that page on the left, click on my listings. On that page, click on the 'in progress' heading. That will show you the sale that is in progress. I don't have one to check right now but if you click on that, I think it takes you to the sale page for that sale. There should be something that says "already shipped?" If you click on that, I believe it will pop up with a place to enter the carrier and the tracking number. I hope this helps.

Not everything on the site is intuitive but once you figure it out, it kind of makes sense. There are few things you can't do on the desktop, like send offers.

ETA: I think I misread your post. Did you list as if you were going to use their label? You may have to contact them to tell them you didn't use the label.

By the way, they've already deducted the label cost from the money, so whether or not you use it, you are still paying for it. You can't choose after the sale to ship on your own rather than using the label. If you want to do that, you have to cancel the sale.

https://www.mercari.com/help_center/article/117


----------



## holiday123

One_of_the_girls said:


> Just FYI - the USPS increased its rates for most everything on January 27, so they are probably just following suit. First class, flat rate & media mail all increased.


I sell on ebay too and have noticed.  I prefer to use the labels they (Mercari) provide because I'm lazy and it's just easier to print vs. going to paypal.com/shipnow or similar and manually entering the buyer's address to create my label, then go back to Mercari and enter the tracking.  Most buyers see $11 and think that's a lot.  I don't do free shipping because they also like to low ball and I can't accept a low ball offer and absorb the shipping too (no matter how high I start the price, I always seem to end up lowering and lowering to finally get an offer).  The flat fee shipping used to work out better most times than Ebay's calculated shipping.  Now I'm not so sure, but do prefer not to have to worry about weight and dimensions.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> Hi. this is what you do. On the site, click on either the person icon or the message icon. Then on that page on the left, click on my listings. On that page, click on the 'in progress' heading. That will show you the sale that is in progress. I don't have one to check right now but if you click on that, I think it takes you to the sale page for that sale. There should be something that says "already shipped?" If you click on that, I believe it will pop up with a place to enter the carrier and the tracking number. I hope this helps.
> 
> Not everything on the site is intuitive but once you figure it out, it kind of makes sense. There are few things you can't do on the desktop, like send offers.
> 
> ETA: I think I misread your post. Did you list as if you were going to use their label? You may have to contact them to tell them you didn't use the label.
> 
> By the way, they've already deducted the label cost from the money, so whether or not you use it, you are still paying for it. You can't choose after the sale to ship on your own rather than using the label. If you want to do that, you have to cancel the sale.
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/help_center/article/117


Thanks so much! You rock.
I found the sold item thanks to you but it is saying waiting for buyer to rate it because I marked it shipped except nothing is coming up letting me substitute my tracking number.The only thing that shows is the Mercari tracking which of course is still showing pre-shipment. 
I also looked at balance and credits and there is no pending payment amount showing -  shouldn't the payment to me be showing? 
I also can't find anywhere that I was asked if I want their label or use my own. It just says free shipping or No and then I picked the amount and clicked it. 
I see that they didn't add the price of the item and the shipping cost together & I am only getting paid the price without the shipping which I expected to get as well,  so I am swallowing the shipping I just paid for. 
I"m kinda of annoyed because if I saw a choice, I wouldn't have selected their label. Do you know how to tell them I don't want their label? 
I might have to deactivate my other listings until I figure this out.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

holiday123 said:


> I sell on ebay too and have noticed.  I prefer to use the labels they (Mercari) provide because I'm lazy and it's just easier to print vs. going to paypal.com/shipnow or similar and manually entering the buyer's address to create my label, then go back to Mercari and enter the tracking.  Most buyers see $11 and think that's a lot.  I don't do free shipping because they also like to low ball and I can't accept a low ball offer and absorb the shipping too (no matter how high I start the price, I always seem to end up lowering and lowering to finally get an offer).  The flat fee shipping used to work out better most times than Ebay's calculated shipping.  Now I'm not so sure, but do prefer not to have to worry about weight and dimensions.


Well I don't need a label. I just write the buyer's address on the envelope/box and go to the post office. I have listings on ebay and tradesy too and mostly that's how I do it - that way they scan it right in and I get my receipt & I know it is accepted and in transit the same day. I just pay the post office cash. I only used the ebay labels a couple times - when regional A was the cheapest way & Tradesy I do use mostly because they don't take out commission then but  then I still bring it to the post office. On Mercari I am new so I only listed books and media to see how that goes so I don't really need their labels - the pricing is all wrong for media mail anyway.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Also why is it saying return shipping fees will be debited from my account? I don't want to take returns. Does Mercari force you to take returns AND pay the return shipping fee? That'll cost me more than the value of what I'm selling right now - !
I am only trying Mercari because of all the changes coming to ebay - good till cancelled requirement on fixed items right now and later I will have to stop selling when they want us to give them our socials to use their new payment processing system - I won't do that. So I was trying to find a new alternate.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BeenBurned

One_of_the_girls said:


> Well I don't need a label. I just write the buyer's address on the envelope/box and go to the post office. I have listings on ebay and tradesy too and mostly that's how I do it - that way they scan it right in and I get my receipt & I know it is accepted and in transit the same day. I just pay the post office cash..


Are you aware that by printing labels online, you save money because the online prices are discounted?


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Thanks so much! You rock.
> I found the sold item thanks to you but it is saying waiting for buyer to rate it because I marked it shipped except nothing is coming up letting me substitute my tracking number.The only thing that shows is the Mercari tracking which of course is still showing pre-shipment.
> I also looked at balance and credits and there is no pending payment amount showing -  shouldn't the payment to me be showing?
> I also can't find anywhere that I was asked if I want their label or use my own. It just says free shipping or No and then I picked the amount and clicked it.
> I see that they didn't add the price of the item and the shipping cost together & I am only getting paid the price without the shipping which I expected to get as well,  so I am swallowing the shipping I just paid for.
> I"m kinda of annoyed because if I saw a choice, I wouldn't have selected their label. Do you know how to tell them I don't want their label?
> I might have to deactivate my other listings until I figure this out.


I see your problem. When you set up a listing, first you are asked if you want to offer the buyers free shipping. If you select yes, then you have two options: prepaid label or ship on your own. If you select ship on your own, it doesn't add the shipping cost in. If you select prepaid label, then you are given the page where you have to select the weight of the package and what shipping service you want to use. When you select no to offering buyers free shipping, it only gives you the option to use their label, and forces you to select a shipping service and weight. That amount is charged to the buyer but isn't included in the item price.

So I was wrong, you weren't charged for the label, the buyer was. But Mercari expected you to use it since the buyer was paying anyway. You still have a problem because as long as you can't enter your tracking number, Mercari won't know it has been delivered. I wonder if the buyer can still rate you when she receives it? If she can, that might be enough to release the money to you. Still, I would contact Mercari to ask.



One_of_the_girls said:


> Also why is it saying return shipping fees will be debited from my account? I don't want to take returns. Does Mercari force you to take returns AND pay the return shipping fee? That'll cost me more than the value of what I'm selling right now - !
> I am only trying Mercari because of all the changes coming to ebay - good till cancelled requirement on fixed items right now and later I will have to stop selling when they want us to give them our socials to use their new payment processing system - I won't do that. So I was trying to find a new alternate.
> Thanks again for your help.


There are no returns on mercari. Possibly that is what will happen if the item is returned for not as described. That has never happened to me on Mercari. I haven't had problems with buyers at all.


----------



## holiday123

One_of_the_girls said:


> Well I don't need a label. I just write the buyer's address on the envelope/box and go to the post office. I have listings on ebay and tradesy too and mostly that's how I do it - that way they scan it right in and I get my receipt & I know it is accepted and in transit the same day. I just pay the post office cash. I only used the ebay labels a couple times - when regional A was the cheapest way & Tradesy I do use mostly because they don't take out commission then but  then I still bring it to the post office. On Mercari I am new so I only listed books and media to see how that goes so I don't really need their labels - the pricing is all wrong for media mail anyway.


If you sell on Ebay you actually get a discount printing labels through them or Paypal.  The rate the post office charges is the non-discounted rate so you will pay a higher rate.  
I just leave the package outside for my mail carrier.  My carrier must not be the norm because she is awesome and always makes sure to scan in when she picks up.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I see your problem. When you set up a listing, first you are asked if you want to offer the buyers free shipping. If you select yes, then you have two options: prepaid label or ship on your own. If you select ship on your own, it doesn't add the shipping cost in. If you select prepaid label, then you are given the page where you have to select the weight of the package and what shipping service you want to use. When you select no to offering buyers free shipping, it only gives you the option to use their label, and forces you to select a shipping service and weight. That amount is charged to the buyer but isn't included in the item price.
> 
> So I was wrong, you weren't charged for the label, the buyer was. But Mercari expected you to use it since the buyer was paying anyway. You still have a problem because as long as you can't enter your tracking number, Mercari won't know it has been delivered. I wonder if the buyer can still rate you when she receives it? If she can, that might be enough to release the money to you. Still, I would contact Mercari to ask.
> 
> 
> There are no returns on mercari. Possibly that is what will happen if the item is returned for not as described. That has never happened to me on Mercari. I haven't had problems with buyers at all.


Thanks so much! These selling platforms should HIRE YOU to be their liaison. You do a better job explaining things then their own customer service. Well, I did contact customer service and they asked for my tracking and said they would update the system for me. I guess I am still out the shipping but it wasn't much so lesson learned. I still can't find anywhere to contact the buyer though, but as long as Mercari will update the tracking info, I guess that's good enough.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Thanks so much! These selling platforms should HIRE YOU to be their liaison. You do a better job explaining things then their own customer service. Well, I did contact customer service and they asked for my tracking and said they would update the system for me. I guess I am still out the shipping but it wasn't much so lesson learned. I still can't find anywhere to contact the buyer though, but as long as Mercari will update the tracking info, I guess that's good enough.


You're welcome! You can always contact the buyer on the page of the sale. At the very bottom right of the page is a box labeled 'message' with an arrow. If you click on that, it will open the message box so you can send them a message.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

halobear said:


> In Merc you should be able to send the buyer a message on the actual item that you sold. Go to that listing and under the buyer section there is a spot to send a message. These messages are only seen by you and the buyer.


Once again, thanks but I didn't see any message box. Maybe because I am using a desktop? In any event - the Captcha is acting up again and after the 4th or 5th try of attempting to log in, I just gave up. I complained to Mercari to get rid of that annoying Captcha but I never had much patience for games & I don't want to play with Captcha - LOL. So ... I'll have to try another time.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Once again, thanks but I didn't see any message box. Maybe because I am using a desktop? In any event - the Captcha is acting up again and after the 4th or 5th try of attempting to log in, I just gave up. I complained to Mercari to get rid of that annoying Captcha but I never had much patience for games & I don't want to play with Captcha - LOL. So ... I'll have to try another time.


I use a desktop mostly too. I have mine set so I stay logged in. I think I only have to log in once a month or so, or when I make a sale. I hate captcha. I'm as dumb as a computer in that I often can't tell what character it is supposed to be.


----------



## holiday123

Sold 5 items on mercari this week, only 1 on ebay. The item I sold on eBay I didn't even list on mercari since it was vehicle related.
I must not be the only one seeing slow ebay sales given they just put out an in-app coupon for 15% off.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Sold 5 items on mercari this week, only 1 on ebay. The item I sold on eBay I didn't even list on mercari since it was vehicle related.
> I must not be the only one seeing slow ebay sales given they just put out an in-app coupon for 15% off.


I didn't get the ebay coupon. I'm not making sales anywhere. I've only made one sale on Mercari all year.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I didn't get the ebay coupon. I'm not making sales anywhere. I've only made one sale on Mercari all year.


I don't think it's a targeted offer because my seller account never gets those. It's app only though


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I don't think it's a targeted offer because my seller account never gets those. It's app only though


I have the app but didn't get a message. I wonder if it will show up later.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I have the app but didn't get a message. I wonder if it will show up later.


Maybe it's pushed out to East coast first then West coast 3 hours later? I just know it came at a good time because I need to order pool filters lol.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Maybe it's pushed out to East coast first then West coast 3 hours later? I just know it came at a good time because I need to order pool filters lol.


Just got an email with the offer 3 seconds ago.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Just got an email with the offer 3 seconds ago.


No email yet, but there is a notification at the top of my ebay page.

ETA: just got the email.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Sold 5 items on mercari this week, only 1 on ebay. The item I sold on eBay I didn't even list on mercari since it was vehicle related.
> I must not be the only one seeing slow ebay sales given they just put out an in-app coupon for 15% off.


Make that mercari 7, eBay 1. I just pulled all my eBay listings. May try the "sell similar" feature later and re-work the titles. Crazy because the same items would actually have been cheaper to buy from eBay with the coupon code and zero hits!  And my ebay feedback is 100% as a seller so no red flags and low flat rate shipping where I end up eating the difference if the buyer is on the West Coast.


----------



## whateve

The weirdest thing just happened. When I sell something on ebay, I inactivate the listing on Mercari. Then after awhile, when I know it isn't going to be returned, I go back to Mercari and delete the inactive listing. i just tried to do that but now when I click on my inactive listings, it says they have been sold. When I click on view order, it says the order was cancelled. Weird, right? If I wanted to reactivate these listings I can't.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> The weirdest thing just happened. When I sell something on ebay, I inactivate the listing on Mercari. Then after awhile, when I know it isn't going to be returned, I go back to Mercari and delete the inactive listing. i just tried to do that but now when I click on my inactive listings, it says they have been sold. When I click on view order, it says the order was cancelled. Weird, right? If I wanted to reactivate these listings I can't.


That is weird. I just tested mine and it seems normal. Very odd.

I must be on a mercari roll lately because I just sold another bag. Still no sales on ebay. My parents are visiting soon and my mom is bringing a ton of bags for me to sell. Maybe the new inventory will bring the ebay sales back.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> That is weird. I just tested mine and it seems normal. Very odd.
> 
> I must be on a mercari roll lately because I just sold another bag. Still no sales on ebay. My parents are visiting soon and my mom is bringing a ton of bags for me to sell. Maybe the new inventory will bring the ebay sales back.


I even sold something on Bonanza! Nothing still on Mercari.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> The weirdest thing just happened. When I sell something on ebay, I inactivate the listing on Mercari. Then after awhile, when I know it isn't going to be returned, I go back to Mercari and delete the inactive listing. i just tried to do that but now when I click on my inactive listings, it says they have been sold. When I click on view order, it says the order was cancelled. Weird, right? If I wanted to reactivate these listings I can't.


Mercari is very frustrating. I had inactive listings I wanted to delete too because they sold on Ebay but there is nothing that allows me to either delete, reactivate or even edit. It just says something about a transaction being cancelled when I click on the inactive listing. But there was no transaction so they are just sitting there, bugging me. Then customer service said they were going to update my tracking information -  and they never did. It is still showing their tracking number in pre-shipment instead of my shipping number which should be saying in transit. On top of that - it is saying contact my buyer to see if it is has been delivered and tell them to rate me - but there is no way to contact my buyer or anyone else. No button to message anyone on the buyer's page or my page or when I click on the sold item. I tried going through the Chat button that that only shows 2 columns - buying and selling and says you have no messages. Of course not, I don't have any way to message anyone. I find customer service is responsive and polite enough but I think they are just saying things they figure I want to hear because nothing they said is translating to anything I can see. Maybe it is because it is a desktop but I won't be able to use this platform if it only works halfway since I can't use the app. Something tells me I will never see the money from my sale. Good thing I only sold one thing and I only listed low value items to start out with. We will see.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Mercari is very frustrating. I had inactive listings I wanted to delete too because they sold on Ebay but there is nothing that allows me to either delete, reactivate or even edit. It just says something about a transaction being cancelled when I click on the inactive listing. But there was no transaction so they are just sitting there, bugging me. Then customer service said they were going to update my tracking information -  and they never did. It is still showing their tracking number in pre-shipment instead of my shipping number which should be saying in transit. On top of that - it is saying contact my buyer to see if it is has been delivered and tell them to rate me - but there is no way to contact my buyer or anyone else. No button to message anyone on the buyer's page or my page or when I click on the sold item. I tried going through the Chat button that that only shows 2 columns - buying and selling and says you have no messages. Of course not, I don't have any way to message anyone. I find customer service is responsive and polite enough but I think they are just saying things they figure I want to hear because nothing they said is translating to anything I can see. Maybe it is because it is a desktop but I won't be able to use this platform if it only works halfway since I can't use the app. Something tells me I will never see the money from my sale. Good thing I only sold one thing and I only listed low value items to start out with. We will see.


If you can get to the sales page, you should see that message box in the lower right corner. You have to click on it to bring it up. This is a screenshot from a completed sale on my desktop. I don't have any in progress at the moment.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I even sold something on Bonanza! Nothing still on Mercari.


Ok that is funny because I get no hits on bonanza!  But I did sell another bag on mercari this am.  It was one I sent an offer and the person countered. I declined so they sent what I originally offered.  Still crickets on ebay though.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Thanks for your help girls! I finally saw the message box thanks to Whereve's screen shot. I thought that was my outlook - I didn't realize it was part of Mercari's system. I think I finally got the Mercari thing working and I have to say - despite the reviews I've seen online - their customer service has really been awesome. They respond the next day and it is an intelligent response geared to my issue - not some canned reply. With my first sale, they just made my money available after they saw my own tracking showed a delivery and didn't make me wait for the buyer to rate me after I told them I couldn't message her. But now I know how to do that for next time.  So I moved a bunch more things over from Ebay although I haven't sold anything else since that first week. Nothing sold on Ebay last month either though so ....


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Moving stuff from Ebay but I got a pop up saying I'm limited to 100 items? Is that normal? I didn't see anywhere that it said there is a limit to how much you can post. I wish I knew that BEFORE I started listing and I would have listed differently. I tried inactivating a couple items to list others but that didn't work. Apparently the inactive ones counted as part of my 100 and I can't seem to delete them permanently. It said something about my limit being increased as my sales increase . Does anyone know how many sales you need before your limit is lifted and what the limit increases too? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Moving stuff from Ebay but I got a pop up saying I'm limited to 100 items? Is that normal? I didn't see anywhere that it said there is a limit to how much you can post. I wish I knew that BEFORE I started listing and I would have listed differently. I tried inactivating a couple items to list others but that didn't work. Apparently the inactive ones counted as part of my 100 and I can't seem to delete them permanently. It said something about my limit being increased as my sales increase . Does anyone know how many sales you need before your limit is lifted and what the limit increases too? Thanks a bunch.


I have no idea. I imagine it isn't many. I started with just a couple listings. When those sold, I listed more. Now I'm pretty sure I have more than 100, and less than 20 sales. I haven't been able to delete my inactive listings for a few weeks. They changed something. It really annoys me because if I deactivate my whole shop when I go on vacation, I don't want those old listings being active when I return.

ETA: They seem to have fixed the inactive listing problem. I can delete them now.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I have no idea. I imagine it isn't many. I started with just a couple listings. When those sold, I listed more. Now I'm pretty sure I have more than 100, and less than 20 sales. I haven't been able to delete my inactive listings for a few weeks. They changed something. It really annoys me because if I deactivate my whole shop when I go on vacation, I don't want those old listings being active when I return.
> 
> ETA: They seem to have fixed the inactive listing problem. I can delete them now.


Ok. I guess they do whatever they want then so I'm going to have to email customer service and ask them directly at what point I can list more items and what their policy is with that. I looked all over their website and they don't say anything about this or anything about them deducting $2 when you transfer amounts under $9 either. I learned that here. At least if I can delete some things now, I can list other things instead. Thanks for letting me know. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Sapphire2691

I just counted mine and I have 158 listings not including inactive listings.  I guess they would raise the limit as you keep selling some.  I like that Mercari doesn't charge listing fees.  However, they have been playing around with the app since I can't search anything right now and also didn't get notification for incoming messages.


----------



## whateve

Sapphire2691 said:


> I just counted mine and I have 158 listings not including inactive listings.  I guess they would raise the limit as you keep selling some.  I like that Mercari doesn't charge listing fees.  However, they have been playing around with the app since I can't use search anything right now and also didn't get notification for incoming messages.


I think they have been getting better about some messages. If you get a formal offer, you get an email. If you've sold something and the buyer sends you a message, you get an email. I don't have the app on my phone, just my tablet, and I don't get notifications if a potential buyer sends me a message unless I check the app. I wish they would send emails for those messages, but I can imagine that could be too many emails for some sellers. Sometimes I don't know about them for hours.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Sapphire2691 said:


> I just counted mine and I have 158 listings not including inactive listings.  I guess they would raise the limit as you keep selling some.  I like that Mercari doesn't charge listing fees.  However, they have been playing around with the app since I can't search anything right now and also didn't get notification for incoming messages.


Ok thanks. I appreciate the no listing fees as well as the fair commission on Mercari but it would just be easier to sell more if I could list more. I sold one thing within the first few days of listing there but then nothing since. A bunch of likes on items and one question but no sales. The idea was to move them off Ebay as my 30 day listings all ended so I don't have remember and recreate the listings after the unsold disappear from Ebay since I won't be relisting more then 25 things there anymore with the mandatory GTC and eventually, nothing when they tell me I can't use paypal anymore and have to give them my social. Fat chance - LOL


----------



## Sapphire2691

While Mercari is better in some areas, eBay still has a larger audience.  Paypal has my SS and I have been filing tax returns lately since they send 1099 for income over $600.


----------



## anthrosphere

Mercari has been painfully slow for me in terms of sales. A few likes and views but that is it. It’s not much better than Poshmark.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Mercari has been painfully slow for me in terms of sales. A few likes and views but that is it. It’s not much better than Poshmark.


It's pretty slow for me too, but every time I've made a sale, everything is so smooth and I get my money so fast, unlike Tradesy. I really wish it would take off so I could just leave the other sites.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I agree. I started on Mercari a couple months ago and thought I was starting off great with a sale a few days after I listed but then it came to a screaching halt and nothing has sold since. I even used the app - which I hate using mobile - but only to promote the items with the likes hoping those offers would result in a few sales - and nothing. The problem is I can only list 100 so if they don't sell - I have to delete them to put up different things and once you delete it - there is no retention so you have to remember your inventory and recreate each new listing again. That's really annoying. I like that you can use Tradesy as an inventory control because they keep items you remove for years on your removed list. Its almost worth listing everything on Tradesy - putting your closet on vacation - because under their new return policy - nearly everything I sell would be getting shipped back to me - and just using them as a webhosting vehicle - LOL. At least then you'd be getting back part of that hefty 25% commission fee we've been paying them .  I do wish Mercari would increase its listing limits to at least 200 or 300. I like the limits because they keep out those drop shippers and overseas scammers and big box type sellers - but 100 isn't very much.


----------



## Fullcloset

I tried again and now that I got the hang of the website thanks to this forum and Mercaris responsive customer service, I am loving the platform. So far it is now my fave to sell on.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

One_of_the_girls said:


> I agree. I started on Mercari a couple months ago and thought I was starting off great with a sale a few days after I listed but then it came to a screaching halt and nothing has sold since. I even used the app - which I hate using mobile - but only to promote the items with the likes hoping those offers would result in a few sales - and nothing. The problem is I can only list 100 so if they don't sell - I have to delete them to put up different things and once you delete it - there is no retention so you have to remember your inventory and recreate each new listing again. That's really annoying. I like that you can use Tradesy as an inventory control because they keep items you remove for years on your removed list. Its almost worth listing everything on Tradesy - putting your closet on vacation - because under their new return policy - nearly everything I sell would be getting shipped back to me - and just using them as a webhosting vehicle - LOL. At least then you'd be getting back part of that hefty 25% commission fee we've been paying them .  I do wish Mercari would increase its listing limits to at least 200 or 300. I like the limits because they keep out those drop shippers and overseas scammers and big box type sellers - but 100 isn't very much.


Well now that I've made a bunch of sales - I don't seem limited anymore and I am moving my listings from Tradesy and Ebay over to Mercari. Actually, I have almost nothing listed on Ebay anymore and Tradesy I am just using as an inventory reserve since they refunded my last sale and lost my bag trying to return it to me without even emailing me first. So I put my closet on vacation - forever. I'll keep the closet up though until I've moved all the listings over.


----------



## VintageLVer

As a consumer, Mercari is fantastic. I have received many beautiful items at fair prices, and so far all that I have purchased have been authentic. The selling side...err...has been tough. I haven’t sold anything yet. Maybe my prices are too high, I’m not sure. But I’d rather keep my items or give them away to friends than take them to a consignment shop where they give me practically nothing. It’s kind of a slap in the face doing local consignment in my area. The Clothes Mentor takes 70% and they give you 30%. I brought some items for them to look through on Friday. I’m going to pick them up today, but I have a feeling they aren’t going to offer me much and I’ll be taking my items back home and posting on Mercari instead. If they offer me less than $75 for my lot of stuff (2 pairs 7fam jeans, 6 pairs of various designer sunglasses, 1 pair J Crew shoes, 1 Coach and 1 Gucci bag) I’m going to be insulted. We’ll see when an get there I guess.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

VintageLVer said:


> As a consumer, Mercari is fantastic. I have received many beautiful items at fair prices, and so far all that I have purchased have been authentic. The selling side...err...has been tough. I haven’t sold anything yet. Maybe my prices are too high, I’m not sure. But I’d rather keep my items or give them away to friends than take them to a consignment shop where they give me practically nothing. It’s kind of a slap in the face doing local consignment in my area. The Clothes Mentor takes 70% and they give you 30%. I brought some items for them to look through on Friday. I’m going to pick them up today, but I have a feeling they aren’t going to offer me much and I’ll be taking my items back home and posting on Mercari instead. If they offer me less than $75 for my lot of stuff (2 pairs 7fam jeans, 6 pairs of various designer sunglasses, 1 pair J Crew shoes, 1 Coach and 1 Gucci bag) I’m going to be insulted. We’ll see when an get there I guess.


Yes I know what you mean. I have done well on Mercari - sold more on Mercari in the time I've listed then in a couple years total on Tradesy  and for me, Poshmark has been a total waste of my time. 2 offers for things that were like 10% of the price I listed it for. Yeah - I'm going to give you a 90% discount! LOL. Mercari has become my favorite platform now that I learned how to use it a little bit more. The only criticism is that you don't have enough choices for shipping. I'd like to be able to choose flat rate shipping for small and medium USPS boxes because otherwise the options are $5.25 - $11 or $16 and many items fall inbetween those categories so I think if I could lower the shipping by $2 -3, then I would sell even more. I am off Ebay completely now - it just became too stressful. And I have seen some really good deals on Mercari - nice boots and bags that I would have bought but they seem to go really fast and the first time I see things is in the sold listings they float by so you see what sold in the last 10 minutes. For some reason, those Rae Dunn kitchen items seem to be really popular sellers too.


----------



## VintageLVer

One_of_the_girls said:


> Yes I know what you mean. I have done well on Mercari - sold more on Mercari in the time I've listed then in a couple years total on Tradesy  and for me, Poshmark has been a total waste of my time. 2 offers for things that were like 10% of the price I listed it for. Yeah - I'm going to give you a 90% discount! LOL. Mercari has become my favorite platform now that I learned how to use it a little bit more. The only criticism is that you don't have enough choices for shipping. I'd like to be able to choose flat rate shipping for small and medium USPS boxes because otherwise the options are $5.25 - $11 or $16 and many items fall inbetween those categories so I think if I could lower the shipping by $2 -3, then I would sell even more. I am off Ebay completely now - it just became too stressful. And I have seen some really good deals on Mercari - nice boots and bags that I would have bought but they seem to go really fast and the first time I see things is in the sold listings they float by so you see what sold in the last 10 minutes. For some reason, those Rae Dunn kitchen items seem to be really popular sellers too.


People don’t like to see a shipping cost, in my experience shopping and selling online. I don’t have much selling experience but I have noticed if I just up the price of my item for what it would cost me to ship it, and offer free shipping, people are more likely to click because they are getting “free shipping.” Not to mention, less sticker shock at checkout. When I shop I know I’m drawn to items that offer free shipping over someone charging $11 to ship a purse that doesn’t weigh much. I’d probably buy a bag that is $100 with free shipping before I’d buy a bag marked for $65 with $10 shipping. It’s a little silly, I know, but that is how my brain operates when I shop.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

VintageLVer said:


> People don’t like to see a shipping cost, in my experience shopping and selling online. I don’t have much selling experience but I have noticed if I just up the price of my item for what it would cost me to ship it, and offer free shipping, people are more likely to click because they are getting “free shipping.” Not to mention, less sticker shock at checkout. When I shop I know I’m drawn to items that offer free shipping over someone charging $11 to ship a purse that doesn’t weigh much. I’d probably buy a bag that is $100 with free shipping before I’d buy a bag marked for $65 with $10 shipping. It’s a little silly, I know, but that is how my brain operates when I shop.


OH you are right. I hate to pay shipping as a buyer too but as a seller I always charge it because it is easier for me to use the platform's labels. I never used Ebay labels and always did my own because that was easier then having to figure out Ebay costs for my shipping a month after I shipped the items and having to reconcile it against my account. But with Mercari and all the others - they bill the buyer directly so the seller never is out of pocket and that makes it so much easier IF you wind up with a return and you don't have the added trouble of reconciling shipping costs.


----------



## VintageLVer

One_of_the_girls said:


> OH you are right. I hate to pay shipping as a buyer too but as a seller I always charge it because it is easier for me to use the platform's labels. I never used Ebay labels and always did my own because that was easier then having to figure out Ebay costs for my shipping a month after I shipped the items and having to reconcile it against my account. But with Mercari and all the others - they bill the buyer directly so the seller never is out of pocket and that makes it so much easier IF you wind up with a return and you don't have the added trouble of reconciling shipping costs.


Ok, see, I’ve not sold enough to know about the hassles of returns. So you recommend adding shipping to your items as a form of protection in case there are problems? Good information to have. Thank you for clarifying why people do this. I might lower my prices and add a shipping fee then.


----------



## BeenBurned

VintageLVer said:


> People don’t like to see a shipping cost, in my experience shopping and selling online. I don’t have much selling experience but I have noticed if I just up the price of my item for what it would cost me to ship it, and offer free shipping, people are more likely to click because they are getting “free shipping.” Not to mention, less sticker shock at checkout. When I shop I know I’m drawn to items that offer free shipping over someone charging $11 to ship a purse that doesn’t weigh much.


Why would there be "sticker shock" at checkout? The shipping cost is right there in the listing so you just add it to the price of the item! (The only "surprise" might be an added sales tax that is added by the venue and charged by YOUR OWN STATE. The seller has nothing to do with that; it's collected by the site and forwarded to your state DOR.)

You say you're "drawn to items that offer free shipping over someone charging $11 to ship a purse that doesn’t weigh much." The problem is that most buyers aren't aware of how much USPS, UPS or Fedex charge for shipping. A seller who charges $11 to ship that bag might still be paying an extra $4 or more to cover the cost. (I just shipped a 2 lb. package across the country and the shipping price was over $13! The buyer had paid $10.)



VintageLVer said:


> I’d probably buy a bag that is $100 with free shipping before I’d buy a bag marked for $65 with $10 shipping. It’s a little silly, I know, but that is how my brain operates when I shop.


Sorry but that makes absolutely NO sense! And certainly isn't the smart thing to do for your budget or your wallet!

When I shop, whether online or at a B&M store, I have a figure in mind of what I can afford to pay and when I calculate the cost, I consider the total bottom line. (I add shipping, sales tax, etc. and that's the price of the item.)

IMO, to be willing to pay $100 (with free shipping) for the same item that you could get for $75 (including shipping) is just plain dumb!

Bottom line is the total!


----------



## VintageLVer

BeenBurned said:


> Why would there be "sticker shock" at checkout? The shipping cost is right there in the listing so you just add it to the price of the item! (The only "surprise" might be an added sales tax that is added by the venue and charged by YOUR OWN STATE. The seller has nothing to do with that; it's collected by the site and forwarded to your state DOR.)
> 
> You say you're "drawn to items that offer free shipping over someone charging $11 to ship a purse that doesn’t weigh much." The problem is that most buyers aren't aware of how much USPS, UPS or Fedex charge for shipping. A seller who charges $11 to ship that bag might still be paying an extra $4 or more to cover the cost. (I just shipped a 2 lb. package across the country and the shipping price was over $13! The buyer had paid $10.)
> 
> 
> Sorry but that makes absolutely NO sense! And certainly isn't the smart thing to do for your budget or your wallet!
> 
> When I shop, whether online or at a B&M store, I have a figure in mind of what I can afford to pay and when I calculate the cost, I consider the total bottom line. (I add shipping, sales tax, etc. and that's the price of the item.)
> 
> IMO, to be willing to pay $100 (with free shipping) for the same item that you could get for $75 (including shipping) is just plain dumb!
> 
> Bottom line is the total!


I wasn’t talking about the same item. I was just giving price examples. It’s rare you find the same exact item in the same exact condition on the secondhand market anyway. If the $65 item was in poor shape and the $100 item was in good shape, I’d likely spend more for the better product. (Which is usually how it goes shopping pre-owned. Was just saying my brain tends to think I’m getting a “better deal” when I see free shipping, regardless of whether I am or not. Same logic goes for stores and their selling tactics. They will label an item $99.99 because it sounds much better than $100.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

VintageLVer said:


> I wasn’t talking about the same item. I was just giving price examples. It’s rare you find the same exact item in the same exact condition on the secondhand market anyway. If the $65 item was in poor shape and the $100 item was in good shape, I’d likely spend more for the better product. (Which is usually how it goes shopping pre-owned. Was just saying my brain tends to think I’m getting a “better deal” when I see free shipping, regardless of whether I am or not. Same logic goes for stores and their selling tactics. They will label an item $99.99 because it sounds much better than $100.


You are right and that's why all these platforms try to push the free shipping. Ebay requires it for their top rated sellers. Some people shop by sorting through and just checking off - free shipping. Its a psychological thing I guess and makes it easier for people to compare prices but for sellers it has its drawbacks. And even for buyers - certain sites you will get back what you paid for the item - not shipping costs so if the seller incorporated the shipping cost into their price - you are effectively getting both back. Also commissions are being taken out on the price - but if you have certain sites and use their shipping labels - they don't take commissions out on that. So if you charge $100 but use Mercari's $16 label - you are getting commissions out on $100 but if you charge $116 and use your own shipping - you are getting commissions out on $116 and Tradesy works the same way.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Sales tax starting on Mercari as of 10/1


----------



## VintageLVer

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Sales tax starting on Mercari as of 10/1


I saw that...and cancellation fees as well. Soon, Mercari will be just as bad as some of the other selling sites. Sigh...can’t keep a good thing going for too long I suppose....


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

VintageLVer said:


> I saw that...and cancellation fees as well. Soon, Mercari will be just as bad as some of the other selling sites. Sigh...can’t keep a good thing going for too long I suppose....


To be fair they don’t have any control over the sales tax issue and were one of the last holdouts. 

I wonder if too many ppl were cancelling orders and they are instituting the fee to make sure people keep their listings up to date.


----------



## VintageLVer

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> To be fair they don’t have any control over the sales tax issue and were one of the last holdouts.
> 
> I wonder if too many ppl were cancelling orders and they are instituting the fee to make sure people keep their listings up to date.


I didn’t think about that. I have certainly tried to order something that someone had sold prior to and didn’t take down the listing and I didn’t find out until 3 days later that the seller no longer had the item. Guess that makes sense.


----------



## Fullcloset

VintageLVer said:


> I saw that...and cancellation fees as well. Soon, Mercari will be just as bad as some of the other selling sites. Sigh...can’t keep a good thing going for too long I suppose....


You can thank the Feds for the shipping tax charges. Online platforms have no option except to put the burden on the sellers (like Tradesy is doing right now) - but trust me - that is a heavy, paperwork intensive responsibility that will put small (non-commercial) sellers out of selling online. 
The cancellation fee is like a restocking charge but it is against the seller. They say its to recoup shipping charges but if you didn't ship - they don't pay for the shipping charge.  Its not JUST if you cancel a sale though - they will charge you if you ship the wrong item, it gets damaged in shipping and you've used your own shipping label OR its over $200. It also looks like if a customer complains about a SNAD - that may also trigger the fee - and its not a small percentage.
I still think the commissions are the lowest anywhere, but they will probably be raising them soon too because they are losing tons of money in the US market. Right now though, the only place anything is selling for me is Mercari. 2 sales this week - none on Posh in 6 months and only 2 in 6 months on Tradesy and 1 of those got returned to me. Plus I get paid really quickly on Mercari, they don't bust my chops for personal information and it just really is an extremely easy site to work with once you finally get it all figured out. I have become a fan over the past couple months. 
I just wish they would offer a couple more shipping options - like for flat rate legal size envelops and medium flat boxes.


----------



## BeenBurned

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Sales tax starting on Mercari as of 10/1





Fullcloset said:


> You can thank the Feds for the shipping tax charges.


It's not the Feds who are fighting to get the sales (not shipping) tax. It's the individual states who are forcing the online sites to collect. (There's no federal sales tax.)


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Fullcloset said:


> You can thank the Feds for the shipping tax charges. Online platforms have no option except to put the burden on the sellers (like Tradesy is doing right now) - but trust me - that is a heavy, paperwork intensive responsibility that will put small (non-commercial) sellers out of selling online.
> The cancellation fee is like a restocking charge but it is against the seller. They say its to recoup shipping charges but if you didn't ship - they don't pay for the shipping charge.  Its not JUST if you cancel a sale though - they will charge you if you ship the wrong item, it gets damaged in shipping and you've used your own shipping label OR its over $200. It also looks like if a customer complains about a SNAD - that may also trigger the fee - and its not a small percentage.
> I still think the commissions are the lowest anywhere, but they will probably be raising them soon too because they are losing tons of money in the US market. Right now though, the only place anything is selling for me is Mercari. 2 sales this week - none on Posh in 6 months and only 2 in 6 months on Tradesy and 1 of those got returned to me. Plus I get paid really quickly on Mercari, they don't bust my chops for personal information and it just really is an extremely easy site to work with once you finally get it all figured out. I have become a fan over the past couple months.
> I just wish they would offer a couple more shipping options - like for flat rate legal size envelops and medium flat boxes.


Tradesy already started sales tax collection on 9/1. Small sellers would not have to collect their own sales tax as the Collection laws apply to businesses doing a certain sales volume. In that case the onus is on the buyer to report their purchase an pay sales tax on their end of year state tax return.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Does anyone know why my messages keep saying - user unavailable - no messages yet - invalid date? This is like the 4th time that I got a message from a buyer about an item I listed but I can't see the message. Instead the photo is generic and it says "user unavailable - no messages yet - invalid date."  I am wondering if its a fake profile or what because the messages seem to be getting blocked awfully fast. Other messages are fine but a handful are getting this odd blockage.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> Does anyone know why my messages keep saying - user unavailable - no messages yet - invalid date? This is like the 4th time that I got a message from a buyer about an item I listed but I can't see the message. Instead the photo is generic and it says "user unavailable - no messages yet - invalid date."  I am wondering if its a fake profile or what because the messages seem to be getting blocked awfully fast. Other messages are fine but a handful are getting this odd blockage.


Those are spam bot messages getting sent to you, and mercari is catching and removing them by the time you can get to them.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Those are spam bot messages getting sent to you, and mercari is catching and removing them by the time you can get to them.


Oh ok. Makes sense.  Thank you. They really are FAST catching them then. LOL - and I am thinking oh no I lost sales - !!!!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

One_of_the_girls said:


> Oh ok. Makes sense.  Thank you. They really are FAST catching them then. LOL - and I am thinking oh no I lost sales - !!!!


Yeah I’ve had several. I think their computer picks up the scammy keywords as soon as they get posted and automatically removes them.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

Anybody having trouble listing on Mercari? I tried moving over the last few of my listings from Tradesy but the platform has changed a little - they are requiring more categories to be filled out before a listing and the box where you enter the price is changed and now has little arrows where you can move the price up or down. I find it annoying but can live with it except now the LIST box at the end stays greyed out. I am using it on the desktop and wondering if anyone else is having trouble? I emailed their customer service but didn't get help aside from clear your cookies etc. etc. It doesn't look like anything I typed is wrong since there is no error message and no message from them saying I've exceeded my listing allowance. Actually, the only listing restriction I had was 100 listings when I first got onto to the site - but I've sold a bunch of things since then and have been able to list pretty limitless since then. It wasn't until they changed the listing format that I've run into this problem - and of course - if you can't list anything - its a big problem.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

One_of_the_girls said:


> Anybody having trouble listing on Mercari? I tried moving over the last few of my listings from Tradesy but the platform has changed a little - they are requiring more categories to be filled out before a listing and the box where you enter the price is changed and now has little arrows where you can move the price up or down. I find it annoying but can live with it except now the LIST box at the end stays greyed out. I am using it on the desktop and wondering if anyone else is having trouble? I emailed their customer service but didn't get help aside from clear your cookies etc. etc. It doesn't look like anything I typed is wrong since there is no error message and no message from them saying I've exceeded my listing allowance. Actually, the only listing restriction I had was 100 listings when I first got onto to the site - but I've sold a bunch of things since then and have been able to list pretty limitless since then. It wasn't until they changed the listing format that I've run into this problem - and of course - if you can't list anything - its a big problem.


So now they are telling me I have to add a credit or debit card to payments. I hope Mercari isn't starting to bust chops. I sold about a dozen things on there since I started and they just transfer to my account when I initiate a transfer. I don't need or want to add a card to Mercari. I won't add one to Paypal so I told them I guess I won't list anymore on Mercari. Anyone having this issue or aware of any new policy? I think it might be some random trust and security employee shaking my tree and I might have to send a snail mail complaint to headquarters. They are losing so much money in the States I would think the LAST thing they want to do is alienate sellers.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> Anybody having trouble listing on Mercari? I tried moving over the last few of my listings from Tradesy but the platform has changed a little - they are requiring more categories to be filled out before a listing and the box where you enter the price is changed and now has little arrows where you can move the price up or down. I find it annoying but can live with it except now the LIST box at the end stays greyed out. I am using it on the desktop and wondering if anyone else is having trouble? I emailed their customer service but didn't get help aside from clear your cookies etc. etc. It doesn't look like anything I typed is wrong since there is no error message and no message from them saying I've exceeded my listing allowance. Actually, the only listing restriction I had was 100 listings when I first got onto to the site - but I've sold a bunch of things since then and have been able to list pretty limitless since then. It wasn't until they changed the listing format that I've run into this problem - and of course - if you can't list anything - its a big problem.


I just listed something without a problem. I don't have a credit card on file with Mercari. I didn't see more categories to fill out but I did see the price box with the arrows.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

whateve said:


> I just listed something without a problem. I don't have a credit card on file with Mercari. I didn't see more categories to fill out but I did see the price box with the arrows.


Ok thanks. So I guess they are just randomly picking on me - LOL. I will send a snail mail complaint to corporate since I can't find any email. I called the 1800 number but that's just frustrating so I hung up. No wonder they losing so much money. Frustrating sellers during holiday season is a big NO NO.


----------



## Fullcloset

One_of_the_girls said: ↑
Mercari US is losing money - more and more every day. And they are so stupid that instead of making it easier for sellers to get onto the platform - especially this close to the holiday season - they are restricting accounts and extorting debit and credit cards to be added - IN ADDITION to already having a bank account. I smell big trouble on that website. Just when I was loving it - they proved they can not be trusted as they make up policy and requirements as they go along. Just make sure not to leave any money on account if you decide to give them financial information to continue selling. I guess its back to Facebook marketplace. #Mercari #MercariUS

Well then they are randomly picking on us both! I complained & they claim its their new policy but I will be sending a letter to Japan - someone there should know why Mercari US isn't going to make it here. Since I am NOT adding credit cards to their website,I will not be listing anything on Mercari anymore either. I have a feeling they are just going deeper and deeper into the black hole & their only hope is if another platform takes them over.


----------



## holiday123

They haven't targeted me yet. I listed a few things and sold another today and no credit card requirement.


----------



## Fullcloset

holiday123 said:


> They haven't targeted me yet. I listed a few things and sold another today and no credit card requirement.


#Mercari is randomly doing whatever it wants and paying no attention to its own policies which is really a frightening selling platform. I filed a complaint today with the FTC that they are violating their own terms and conditions.  I won't buy anything from the website because you can't return so there is no need for me to add a card and a stupid random requirement because I can just buy a $10 gift card and add that if I want. Plus their shipping is way overpriced.


----------



## holiday123

Fullcloset said:


> #Mercari is randomly doing whatever it wants and paying no attention to its own policies which is really a frightening selling platform. I filed a complaint today with the FTC that they are violating their own terms and conditions.  I won't buy anything from the website because you can't return so there is no need for me to add a card and a stupid random requirement because I can just buy a $10 gift card and add that if I want. Plus their shipping is way overpriced.


I do find it frustrating that you can only contact someone via message vs. phone (at least I can't find a phone #.) One purchase I made arrived not as described so I messaged them and they refunded me via store credit so I had to message again...I don't want store credit, I want a refund. They refunded me, but never provided info on how to return the item. It was an inexpensive item so I don't know if they ate the cost or if the seller did. I never heard from the seller. I also wonder if that happened to me as a seller am I just out the item and $$? I guess I should research a little further.


----------



## One_of_the_girls

I wouldn't leave any money in #Mercari or spend much time listing a bunch of things. They closed their UK operations last year with only a few weeks notice to sellers and it looks like US operations are next. If their history is any indication - probably won't last past January 2020. Probably why sellers are being required to add credit cards. They are gathering data to sell when they close. 

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Mercari-calls-it-quits-in-Europe-as-losses-mount  -- last year the UK

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Mercari-faces-110m-loss-after-failing-to-spark-joy-in-US  - this year headed toward closure too

There are 2 Mercari threads and I never know where to post. I wish we could condense them together.


----------



## whateve

One_of_the_girls said:


> I wouldn't leave any money in #Mercari or spend much time listing a bunch of things. They closed their UK operations last year with only a few weeks notice to sellers and it looks like US operations are next. If their history is any indication - probably won't last past January 2020. Probably why sellers are being required to add credit cards. They are gathering data to sell when they close.
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Mercari-calls-it-quits-in-Europe-as-losses-mount  -- last year the UK
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Mercari-faces-110m-loss-after-failing-to-spark-joy-in-US  - this year headed toward closure too
> 
> There are 2 Mercari threads and I never know where to post. I wish we could condense them together.


I didn't know there were 2 mercari threads. This is the only one I watch.


----------



## Fullcloset

Well now #Mercari is requiring you to weigh and then give them the size of the package - like you do  when you use the price calculator at USPS. You can tell they are completely clueless about shipping in the US. Like I am going to do that for each of my items.  You can no longer just pick from the price menu. They deserve close down. Making annoying changes so close to Christmas countdown.


----------



## Fullcloset

holiday123 said:


> I do find it frustrating that you can only contact someone via message vs. phone (at least I can't find a phone #.) One purchase I made arrived not as described so I messaged them and they refunded me via store credit so I had to message again...I don't want store credit, I want a refund. They refunded me, but never provided info on how to return the item. It was an inexpensive item so I don't know if they ate the cost or if the seller did. I never heard from the seller. I also wonder if that happened to me as a seller am I just out the item and $$? I guess I should research a little further.


I got frustrated with a useless customer service so I actually snail mailed a letter to corporate. I copied 3 different execs after I did my research and got their names and proper job titles. Not one of them had the courtesy to get back to me - I gave my phone and email. Very unprofessional. #Mercari


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Well now #Mercari is requiring you to weigh and then give them the size of the package - like you do  when you use the price calculator at USPS. You can tell they are completely clueless about shipping in the US. Like I am going to do that for each of my items.  You can no longer just pick from the price menu. They deserve close down. Making annoying changes so close to Christmas countdown.


Yeah, I hate doing that. I don't prepack my items. I can only guess. I've been using a standard size package for all of them. As long as the package size you quote isn't oversized, the actual measurements don't matter. I've been using 12 x 12 x 8.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> Yeah, I hate doing that. I don't prepack my items. I can only guess. I've been using a standard size package for all of them. As long as the package size you quote isn't oversized, the actual measurements don't matter. I've been using 12 x 12 x 8.


Nobody has time to prepack items and then where do you stack them if they don't sell? LOL. Thanks for the measurements. That probably will work for most items. I don't understand why they make it MORE difficult - and they STILL aren't giving the flat rate as an option. I had someone want me to lower my shipping to $4.99 for a gown - I told her no, you can't ship a gown for $4.99 plus Mercari doesn't give you priority labels at that price so I couldn't even use a priority box to ship in. I started out hating then loving now hating the site in a record few months because they keep pushing you. I still wont add a payment so I'm not listing anything there anymore to sell.


----------



## holiday123

Now I'm annoyed with mercari. Is it no more flat price shipping? I haven't created a new listing in about a month and now I have to enter weight and dimensions. I guess I should have paid more attention to their emails... 

Oh and I just went to list something and it's inactive until I have their "experts" authenticate it. I listed yesterday no problem and have over 100 transactions all great. Is this new? Maybe due to the higher price point? 

Their authentication is the requested pictures below. Ok so for Coach there is a story patch and a white tag... What's the serial number they are looking for? And I've already taken all these pics for the listing, but you can't upload those you have to take another picture. I guess that makes sense to make sure you aren't stealing pics, but I'd have to do double the work. Grrr.


----------



## holiday123

The authentication T&C: 


Premier Authenticate Terms and Conditions


*LIABILITY, SCOPE AND APPLICATION OF TERMS AND CONDITIONS*

These Terms and Conditions (hereinafter “Terms”) apply to the process of third-party authentication of the goods you, as a Mercari Seller, intend to list for sale through Mercari. As part of our Mercari Premier program we offer Mercari Authenticate (“Authenticate”) which provides a means to authenticate certain items through a third-party service provider; Real Authentication (“RA”). RA is a team of independent, expert authenticators. RA is not related to nor are they agents of Mercari. Their Terms and Conditions are available here: https://www.realauthentication.com/terms-and-conditions.

Upon authentication by RA, Mercari does not represent, warranty or guarantee the item to be authentic. The purpose of authentication is to ensure that standards of conformity for the product are met. Further, Mercari does not offer a money back guarantee, regardless of RA’s determination of authenticity. Mercari does not indemnify the seller, buyer, or any other consumer or customer from subsequent claims.

Neither Mercari nor RA take possession of the item(s) as part of the authentication process. RA’s services are limited to providing an expert, independent opinion limited to the authenticity of the item provided by the seller (e.g., whether or not the item is counterfeit, a replica, copy, homemade, or otherwise produced by any entity other than the brand it purports to be).

Mercari has no input, standing or liability with regard to the determination of authenticity made by RA. The experts at RA are not agents of Mercari. Mercari does not take possession at any time of the item being authenticated and/or sold. The only information Mercari passes to RA are the photographs and the seller ID (a unique number used to identify the seller, which has no meaning outside of this process).

Neither Mercari nor RA are affiliated with, or endorsed by, any of the brands being authenticated, sold, or otherwise processed through the Authenticate process.

Mercari’s Terms of Service, Privacy Policy and other Agreements continue to apply, in addition to these Authenticate Terms and Conditions, which specifically apply to the authentication process conducted by RA. If not otherwise addressed herein, the terms, as laid out in Mercari’s Terms of Service or the relevant agreement, apply. Terms not otherwise defined herein shall have the meaning as set forth in Mercari’s Terms of Service.

*THE AUTHENTICATION PROCESS*
Real Authentication (“RA”) is the third party responsible for authenticating your item. Mercari does not provide any opinion, undertake any role, or assume any liability for the authentication of the item or any related the outcome.
RA is a team of independent third-party experts. They are not associated or partner with any of the brands for which they provide an authentication condition.

For most sellers, listing your item on the Premier platform is optional.
However, in some cases, your item MUST be authenticated through Premier.
For example, if the listing price is greater than $299 or for certain brands.
If a seller opts-in to Premier, or the item MUST be sold through the Premier platform, the seller will follow the same process, described in the next section.
At no point does Mercari nor RA take possession of the item offered for sale.

*PROCESS OF AUTHENTICATION*
Whether your item must be listed on Premier or you opt-in to do so, the experience is the same.
When you are finished creating your listing, after tapping “List,” a series of Authenticate interstitial pages will appear.
These pages will provide you additional information about what you will need to do and what you can expect from getting your item authenticated.
For example:
*Price* – refer to what is displayed on the page, as the price varies by item, brand, and other factors.
*Time* – in most cases, RA you provide you with a decision regarding the authenticity of your item within 24 hours.
Time begins to accrue only after RA has received all required images and they are of sufficient clarity. _See below for more detail on image requirements._


Take photographs of your handbag that adhere to the guidelines below. Doing so helps expedite the evaluation process.
*Copyright/Legitimacy.* When submitting photos for authentication (or for your listing):
They must be photos YOU take.
Do NOT use publicly-available photos or those from the Brand’s website or advertisements.
You must take pictures of the actual item you intend to list.

*Image Quality:*
Must be clear and close up.
Use natural light to reduce blurriness and capture detail.
Providing high resolution images will help speed up RA’s authentication process.

*Image Content – Handbags.*
Must submit photographs of all of the following:
Front
Back
Exterior Logo
“Made in” Tag
Serial Number/Date Code (will not be disclosed to potential buyers)
Hardware Engraving





*FEES
You must pay a fee to have your item authenticated by RA.*
However, if the results of RA’s analysis result in an “Inconclusive” decision, you will not be charged.
*Timing:* fees are charged at the time of RA’s authentication decision.
*Fee Schedule:*
Authenticate 1 Handbag $15

*RESULTS FROM AUTHENTICATION PROCESS*
*The potential outcomes after third-party authentication are:*
*“Approved”:* After the results of third-party expert analysis, the item is deemed to be authentic.
If RA determines your item is authentic, you will be provided a virtual “authentication badge” that can be displayed on your item’s listing. The Badge may only be used for that item which has been verified by RA and is only available on Mercari.
The Authentication Badge does not indicate that the Seller is verified; it is specific to a luxury good item for which pictures were sent to just that particular item.
Mercari does not have the ability to alter, edit, or award an Authentication Badge. The Badge is not issued by Mercari and any related decisions are within the sole power of RA, as third-party expert authenticators.

*“Rejected”:* RA determined the item is not authentic or legitimate for the brand it is claimed to be.
*“Inconclusive”:* RA could not determine authenticity. No fee.
Item may be reviewed by Mercari for a second chance to be able to list it. However, even if determined to be authentic, it will not receive the item authentication badge.
RA will not charge you a fee if your item cannot be authenticated.
You may list their item elsewhere (off-Mercari) if RA cannot authenticate.




Was this article helpful?
Terms of service
Privacy policy
Licenses


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Now I'm annoyed with mercari. Is it no more flat price shipping? I haven't created a new listing in about a month and now I have to enter weight and dimensions. I guess I should have paid more attention to their emails...
> 
> Oh and I just went to list something and it's inactive until I have their "experts" authenticate it. I listed yesterday no problem and have over 100 transactions all great. Is this new? Maybe due to the higher price point?
> 
> Their authentication is the requested pictures below. Ok so for Coach there is a story patch and a white tag... What's the serial number they are looking for? And I've already taken all these pics for the listing, but you can't upload those you have to take another picture. I guess that makes sense to make sure you aren't stealing pics, but I'd have to do double the work. Grrr.


I think Mercari authenticate is free right now. I didn't know it was required. What do you think is the price point above which it is required?
For the serial number, give them the creed number, either from the storypatch or from the inside tag, wherever it happens to be. It should start with a letter and have a dash in the middle. 
It is still flat rate shipping. It always had categories: under 1 pounds, 1 to 3 pounds, 3 to 10 pounds, etc. They want to make sure you don't claim under 3 pounds when it may weigh more. Since I don't prepack my bags, I usually just use a generic box size, 12 x 12 x 8, for dimensions. With dimensions, they are looking to see if you will have an oversized box, which costs more depending on where it is going.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I think Mercari authenticate is free right now. I didn't know it was required. What do you think is the price point above which it is required?
> For the serial number, give them the creed number, either from the storypatch or from the inside tag, wherever it happens to be. It should start with a letter and have a dash in the middle.
> It is still flat rate shipping. It always had categories: under 1 pounds, 1 to 3 pounds, 3 to 10 pounds, etc. They want to make sure you don't claim under 3 pounds when it may weigh more. Since I don't prepack my bags, I usually just use a generic box size, 12 x 12 x 8, for dimensions. With dimensions, they are looking to see if you will have an oversized box, which costs more depending on where it is going.


Oh gotcha. It was showing a different price than I remember so I thought it was weight dependent. 

The authentication is required on listings over $299. Not a huge deal, but I usually take pics all at once and then list later when I have time to write up during a break at work. Now I have to keep listing inactive until I get back home to add photos to this authenticate service.


----------



## holiday123

Mercari people - how do returns work? I sold a pair of Uggs. I know nothing about Uggs but I personally purchased these from an Ugg store in Orlando. In the listing I included pics of front, back, bottom, sides and inside, including the tags w/serial number and the tag with size.

Buyer lowballs me, I counter offer and she accepts but her payment failed. She responds waaah I'll make another offer. She sends another offer and asks for cheaper shipping. Ok my radar did not kick on.

Item was delivered and within an hour I get a message from Mercari "return approved." Uh what return? Then I get an email that they took down my other Ugg listing because all the above photos aren't sufficient to prove authenticity?
So mercari was able to determine authenticity and approve a return in less than an hour? I don't believe that. For my coach listings I had to use their authentication service for items over $299 and it always takes over a day for them to make the listing live after authentication.

So I'm guessing buyer had remorse and wanted to return. What photos did she send to mercari so they would approve return? Chat said if I don't get the same item back then follow up with them. Mkay.

Am I getting charged round trip shipping here?

I took down all my other postings. At least Ebay gives the seller a chance to respond to a claim (even though the bots don't care and decide for the buyer anyway.)

Ugg pun intended.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Mercari people - how do returns work? I sold a pair of Uggs. I know nothing about Uggs but I personally purchased these from an Ugg store in Orlando. In the listing I included pics of front, back, bottom, sides and inside, including the tags w/serial number and the tag with size.
> 
> Buyer lowballs me, I counter offer and she accepts but her payment failed. She responds waaah I'll make another offer. She sends another offer and asks for cheaper shipping. Ok my radar did not kick on.
> 
> Item was delivered and within an hour I get a message from Mercari "return approved." Uh what return? Then I get an email that they took down my other Ugg listing because all the above photos aren't sufficient to prove authenticity?
> So mercari was able to determine authenticity and approve a return in less than an hour? I don't believe that. For my coach listings I had to use their authentication service for items over $299 and it always takes over a day for them to make the listing live after authentication.
> 
> So I'm guessing buyer had remorse and wanted to return. What photos did she send to mercari so they would approve return? Chat said if I don't get the same item back then follow up with them. Mkay.
> 
> Am I getting charged round trip shipping here?
> 
> I took down all my other postings. At least Ebay gives the seller a chance to respond to a claim (even though the bots don't care and decide for the buyer anyway.)
> 
> Ugg pun intended.


This is disturbing. Every sale I've made on Mercari has gone smoothly. Either they give me positive feedback within a few hours or they don't give any feedback and Mercari releases my money. I hope Mercari hasn't changed their policies. Let us know what happens.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> This is disturbing. Every sale I've made on Mercari has gone smoothly. Either they give me positive feedback within a few hours or they don't give any feedback and Mercari releases my money. I hope Mercari hasn't changed their policies. Let us know what happens.


Chat support was no help, but gave me an email address to support. My issue is now with a moderator so at least it was escalated. I looked at numerous other Ugg listings (including one from the buyer) and none of the ones I looked at even bothered to show the tag w/serial number or the made in tag. My listing had 8 photos. These others have 4. So annoyed!

And when I received the email "return approved" it asked if I wanted them item back. Ummm yes please. It's a good thing that my listing shows the serial number inside the boots because if she tries to switch them with another pair it will be easy to prove. I think she just has buyers remorse, but that's not my fault. Still don't know if they are charging me for shipping at this point.

The other 2 pairs of Uggs I sold were rated 5* as are all my other transactions so this is my first issue as well. I'll update once this case is closed.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Chat support was no help, but gave me an email address to support. My issue is now with a moderator so at least it was escalated. I looked at numerous other Ugg listings (including one from the buyer) and none of the ones I looked at even bothered to show the tag w/serial number or the made in tag. My listing had 8 photos. These others have 4. So annoyed!
> 
> And when I received the email "return approved" it asked if I wanted them item back. Ummm yes please. It's a good thing that my listing shows the serial number inside the boots because if she tries to switch them with another pair it will be easy to prove. I think she just has buyers remorse, but that's not my fault. Still don't know if they are charging me for shipping at this point.
> 
> The other 2 pairs of Uggs I sold were rated 5* as are all my other transactions so this is my first issue as well. I'll update once this case is closed.


Do Ugg boots have unique serial numbers? I have more than a dozen pairs but I've never looked.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Do Ugg boots have unique serial numbers? I have more than a dozen pairs but I've never looked.


I bought 3 pairs and they all had different numbers. They were different colors and sizes of the same style so I don't really know. I'm an UGG newbie.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> I bought 3 pairs and they all had different numbers. They were different colors and sizes of the same style so I don't really know. I'm an UGG newbie.


Eta I did buy 2 size 8 of a grey and yes, different serial number.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Eta I did buy 2 size 8 of a grey and yes, different serial number.


Uggs with a serial number?


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> Uggs with a serial number?


Yes isn't this a serial number?


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Yes isn't this a serial number?


There's more examples from different sellers


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Yes isn't this a serial number?


I think it is. I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## holiday123

So to follow up, the listing that was "in progress" where I could track the return and have 24 hours to report if item is received in other condition is now showing as order canceled.  All of the chat messages from support go to a "page not found" and the "good news your item is on its way back to you" notification goes to "order canceled" as well. Luckily I am able to see via USPS informed delivery that a package was sent to me and this is not a large $$ amount, but once all my payments hit my bank account I am deleting my account. I'll stick with Ebay where you can sort of talk to a person and show your side of a case. Mercari just took a very sketchy turn for me where I'm imagining my Coach bags going to a scammer never to see them or the $$ again.


----------



## Sapphire2691

I just got a return request after 180+ sales in 3 years.  It's not a very high value but annoying for sure.  Mercari is currently reviewing.


----------



## holiday123

Sapphire2691 said:


> I just got a return request after 180+ sales in 3 years.  It's not a very high value but annoying for sure.  Mercari is currently reviewing.


I hope it works out in your favor.  In my case I received a return approved email about 20 minutes before the return requested email. Definitely annoyed.


----------



## whateve

Sapphire2691 said:


> I just got a return request after 180+ sales in 3 years.  It's not a very high value but annoying for sure.  Mercari is currently reviewing.


Wow, this is scary. I wonder what is happening.


----------



## Sapphire2691

holiday123 said:


> I hope it works out in your favor.  In my case I received a return approved email about 20 minutes before the return requested email. Definitely annoyed.


Sorry to hear about your case.  Do they make you cover return shipping ?


----------



## holiday123

Sapphire2691 said:


> Sorry to hear about your case.  Do they make you cover return shipping ?


Not sure. I'm not sure how they would charge me short of taking from my checking account and nothing regarding shipping charges has been disclosed. Even the email asking if I wanted item back didn't say anything and the help page doesn't help at all lol.


----------



## Sapphire2691

I am both buyer and seller.  I sell stuff I bought FOMO. ( fear of missing out ) . It used to be harder to return stuff on Mercari than ebay.  Things may have changed ?


----------



## Sapphire2691

holiday123 said:


> Not sure. I'm not sure how they would charge me short of taking from my checking account and nothing regarding shipping charges has been disclosed. Even the email asking if I wanted item back didn't say anything and the help page doesn't help at all lol.


May be they paid for label.  The lesson of the day is if someone tries to nickel and dime you, just be careful.  LOL !


----------



## Gabs007

Sapphire2691 said:


> May be they paid for label.  The lesson of the day is if someone tries to nickel and dime you, just be careful.  LOL !



I think they stopped operating in the UK, but yes, anybody who does do the "nickel and dime" thing, be careful


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> I think they stopped operating in the UK, but yes, anybody who does do the "nickel and dime" thing, be careful


At least on Mercari, Tradesy, and Posh, buyers can't wheedle a partial refund out of you. I just had someone do it on ebay. First she negotiated for a lower price; then when she got it, she claimed there was more damage than she expected. I'm pretty sure there was no damage as I examined it before I sent it out, but to prevent a SNAD, I immediately offered her a partial, which she accepted; then gave me good feedback. I knew I didn't have to do it, but I'd rather get rid of the problem. It is cheaper giving a partial than having to pay shipping both ways for a return.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> At least on Mercari, Tradesy, and Posh, buyers can't wheedle a partial refund out of you. I just had someone do it on ebay. First she negotiated for a lower price; then when she got it, she claimed there was more damage than she expected. I'm pretty sure there was no damage as I examined it before I sent it out, but to prevent a SNAD, I immediately offered her a partial, which she accepted; then gave me good feedback. I knew I didn't have to do it, but I'd rather get rid of the problem. It is cheaper giving a partial than having to pay shipping both ways for a return.



I honestly rather brought stuff to the charity shop than selling on eBay because a lot of the buyers were totally horrendous, to the point of wearing a new item, washing it when it said dry clean only, ruined it and then forced a return, I reported them but nothing happened. Figured if it costs me time and money, it is a better idea of just going to charity shops and donating


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> I honestly rather brought stuff to the charity shop than selling on eBay because a lot of the buyers were totally horrendous, to the point of wearing a new item, washing it when it said dry clean only, ruined it and then forced a return, I reported them but nothing happened. Figured if it costs me time and money, it is a better idea of just going to charity shops and donating


A buyer I reported eventually got kicked off ebay. She opened a SNAD return, then shipped her old beat up purse instead of the nice one she got from me. She must have done it to someone else too.


----------



## Sapphire2691

Mercari approved buyer's return address.  OMG !  I am glad I saw " would you like your item returned" and "confirm your address".


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> A buyer I reported eventually got kicked off ebay. She opened a SNAD return, then shipped her old beat up purse instead of the nice one she got from me. She must have done it to someone else too.



It's great if they actually do something sometimes. I was really angry, I put a bunch of stuff that wasn't even worn up due to an upcoming move, wasn't really too concerned about the money I got for it, just wanted it gone, it honestly felt like I was running a "rent-a-dress-for-nothing" business, the stuff some people pulled was unbelievable, a cashmere wool suit in the washing machine and it shrunk, one woman wore a silk dress and spilled wine over it and the stain didn't come out - obviously my fault, both pulled SNADs and they were automatically approved. I was furious, what do they expect me to do? Not just sell a dress but run around with a bib and follow the buyer everywhere and make sure her drink hits her mouth and not her dress?


----------



## BeenBurned

Sapphire2691 said:


> I just got a return request after 180+ sales in 3 years.  It's not a very high value but annoying for sure.  Mercari is currently reviewing.


If your payment came through PP, you should win the case automatically.

In fact, there was a recent post where a seller sold an item on ebay in April. 9 months later, the buyer opened a Paypal dispute claiming item wasn't as described but requested what sounds like a partial refund. Paypal automatically closed the dispute (after notifying the seller) because it was past the 180 time frame to open disputes. 
SNAD from April 2019 recieved today


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> If your payment came through PP, you should win the case automatically.
> 
> In fact, there was a recent post where a seller sold an item on ebay in April. 9 months later, the buyer opened a Paypal dispute claiming item wasn't as described but requested what sounds like a partial refund. Paypal automatically closed the dispute (after notifying the seller) because it was past the 180 time frame to open disputes.
> SNAD from April 2019 recieved today


Mercari doesn't use paypal. They hold the money, then release it to the seller once the transaction is complete.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Mercari doesn't use paypal. They hold the money, then release it to the seller once the transaction is complete.


Thanks. I don't know how Mercari works.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> Mercari doesn't use paypal. They hold the money, then release it to the seller once the transaction is complete.



But if they have already paid out? How long does the seller have to return?


----------



## fashionista1984

Gabs007 said:


> But if they have already paid out? How long does the seller have to return?


It’s my understanding at this point it’s final sale


----------



## Gabs007

fashionista1984 said:


> It’s my understanding at this point it’s final sale



I would have thought so too, but people said they got the return requests and they were automatically approved? Which seems really really strange


----------



## holiday123

Gabs007 said:


> I would have thought so too, but people said they got the return requests and they were automatically approved? Which seems really really strange


My return request from buyer was less than an hour after delivery. The return approved email came 15 minutes before the return requested email so I'm assuming it was automatically approved vs. a CS rep in the return department reviewing the case that quickly. Seems rather unlikely. In fact as a buyer I opened a case once because a keychain I bought was missing crystals and within seconds I received a return approved message. I know that no one could have possibly looked at the pictures I sent that quickly. 
A buyer has 3 days to accept the item or raise a SNAD case. Once you accept item (rate the seller) the transaction is final and funds are released to seller. If you don't rate then after 3 days the funds are automatically released to seller and transaction is final.
I'm still waiting for the item back from the return mercari approved. The transaction shows canceled and I cannot track on mercari , but CS sent me the tracking information.  I can track on usps informed delivery as well. 
Of note, this listing I received a warning that they took my (in process and return approved listing) down because it didn't have sufficient photos and was a prohibited item.  I'm assuming the buyer reported it? Anyway I messaged support to review my listing because I had 8 pictures including serial number and their 100s of other listings (including one from my buyer) had only 4 pictures and none of them had sufficient pictures to show authenticity. My case was escalated to the mod team. The response I received from the mod was my listing was reviewed and it was determined it was flagged in error and they removed the warning from my account and reactivated the listing.??? I responded that unfortunately they already approved the return so a little too late for that and why would they activate a listing when I haven't received my item back yet? I also received a response that if my item shows up in other condition than sent that they will reimburse me.
Overall not a fan of Mercari at the moment even though it doesn't look like it's costing me any shipping charges and that I should be made whole if my item was switched or whatever by buyer.


----------



## Gabs007

holiday123 said:


> My return request from buyer was less than an hour after delivery. The return approved email came 15 minutes before the return requested email so I'm assuming it was automatically approved vs. a CS rep in the return department reviewing the case that quickly. Seems rather unlikely. In fact as a buyer I opened a case once because a keychain I bought was missing crystals and within seconds I received a return approved message. I know that no one could have possibly looked at the pictures I sent that quickly.
> A buyer has 3 days to accept the item or raise a SNAD case. Once you accept item (rate the seller) the transaction is final and funds are released to seller. If you don't rate then after 3 days the funds are automatically released to seller and transaction is final.
> I'm still waiting for the item back from the return mercari approved. The transaction shows canceled and I cannot track on mercari , but CS sent me the tracking information.  I can track on usps informed delivery as well.
> Of note, this listing I received a warning that they took my (in process and return approved listing) down because it didn't have sufficient photos and was a prohibited item.  I'm assuming the buyer reported it? Anyway I messaged support to review my listing because I had 8 pictures including serial number and their 100s of other listings (including one from my buyer) had only 4 pictures and none of them had sufficient pictures to show authenticity. My case was escalated to the mod team. The response I received from the mod was my listing was reviewed and it was determined it was flagged in error and they removed the warning from my account and reactivated the listing.??? I responded that unfortunately they already approved the return so a little too late for that and why would they activate a listing when I haven't received my item back yet? I also received a response that if my item shows up in other condition than sent that they will reimburse me.
> Overall not a fan of Mercari at the moment even though it doesn't look like it's costing me any shipping charges and that I should be made whole if my item was switched or whatever by buyer.



That's not too bad then, as I said, I think they stopped operating in the UK, I once gave Depop a try but decided to close the account because the offers were so lowball (I don't know how anybody can expect to buy Gucci shoes for 5 or a Valentino dress for 10) and a few people said they had real issues with people randomly returning because of buyer's remorse.


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> I would have thought so too, but people said they got the return requests and they were automatically approved? Which seems really really strange


I think that if you find out you got a fake even after the three days, you could open a return request or open a case with your credit card. Maybe Mercari takes the items back themselves. I don't know how they would be able to go back to the seller at that point, unless she had other pending sales they could withhold money from.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I think that if you find out you got a fake even after the three days, you could open a return request or open a case with your credit card. Maybe Mercari takes the items back themselves. I don't know how they would be able to go back to the seller at that point, unless she had other pending sales they could withhold money from.



I think with fakes you are always protected, which is a great thing

Funny enough, decided to check Depop, and despite closing my account and deleting the app, the listings are still up there? Weird


----------



## holiday123

Lol tracking shows delivery but nothing was delivered. My carrier just picked up my outgoing package so I check tracking of this return and it shows delivered (between the time I got home and checked tracking and the time the carrier picked up the outgoing package it was somehow delivered?) Makes no sense. Then the carrier (substitute) drives back and forth down my street at least 4 more times. She has no idea what she is doing so the explanation of how the delivery tracking happened 30 minutes before my carrier pick up is that the carrier delivered this package somewhere else. Now I have a case open with USPS. Ugh.


----------



## Sapphire2691

holiday123 said:


> Lol tracking shows delivery but nothing was delivered. My carrier just picked up my outgoing package so I check tracking of this return and it shows delivered (between the time I got home and checked tracking and the time the carrier picked up the outgoing package it was somehow delivered?) Makes no sense. Then the carrier (substitute) drives back and forth down my street at least 4 more times. She has no idea what she is doing so the explanation of how the delivery tracking happened 30 minutes before my carrier pick up is that the carrier delivered this package somewhere else. Now I have a case open with USPS. Ugh.



Sorry to hear about all the hassle.


----------



## Sapphire2691

Mercari said " good news !  your item is on the way back to you !"  LOL !


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Lol tracking shows delivery but nothing was delivered. My carrier just picked up my outgoing package so I check tracking of this return and it shows delivered (between the time I got home and checked tracking and the time the carrier picked up the outgoing package it was somehow delivered?) Makes no sense. Then the carrier (substitute) drives back and forth down my street at least 4 more times. She has no idea what she is doing so the explanation of how the delivery tracking happened 30 minutes before my carrier pick up is that the carrier delivered this package somewhere else. Now I have a case open with USPS. Ugh.


I wonder if Mercari provided her with a return label. I wonder if she is a scammer and returned something else and changed the address so it would look like it was returned to you.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I wonder if Mercari provided her with a return label. I wonder if she is a scammer and returned something else and changed the address so it would look like it was returned to you.


I'm not sure, but mercari gave me the tracking link, which aligns with my informed delivery so at least I know it was addressed to me. Now the size and weight is a mystery. It's just funny how the 1 package that goes missing out of 100s I've received is this one. What can you do. Stinks because if I recover it and it's not original condition I only had 24 hours to notify mercari. 
In this case I'm 99% sure it's carrier error because the delivery scan was at 6:09pm when I was stalking the front door and my outgoing pick up wasn't completed until 6:40pm. It would only make sense it was delivered somewhere else because I can't see the carrier delivering a package and then 31 minutes later coming back and delivering the mail and picking up my outgoing package. Plus she was driving up and down my street still until after 8pm so I'm pretty sure she's clueless.


----------



## Gabs007

holiday123 said:


> I'm not sure, but mercari gave me the tracking link, which aligns with my informed delivery so at least I know it was addressed to me. Now the size and weight is a mystery. It's just funny how the 1 package that goes missing out of 100s I've received is this one. What can you do. Stinks because if I recover it and it's not original condition I only had 24 hours to notify mercari.
> In this case I'm 99% sure it's carrier error because the delivery scan was at 6:09pm when I was stalking the front door and my outgoing pick up wasn't completed until 6:40pm. It would only make sense it was delivered somewhere else because I can't see the carrier delivering a package and then 31 minutes later coming back and delivering the mail and picking up my outgoing package. Plus she was driving up and down my street still until after 8pm so I'm pretty sure she's clueless.



Could you not ring them and tell them that you haven't received it and that they check with the GPS tracking? Usually they use that or a signature. Mind you we had one delivery person who left it in a "safe place" - couldn't find it in the garden shed (which I thought was the safe place and since I don't think anybody will go in and steal our garden furniture, usually open) so chased up the delivery company who chased up delivery bloke, he thought the trash can was a "safe place" to store. Luckily we recovered it before the bin men came.

I recall in LA I had my wallet stolen and needed my credit cards replaced, bit of an issue with the UK bank (no issue with the German bank or Amex) who suggested I go to my local branch and just withdraw money in cash if they know me, so I asked him since when Los Angeles is part of the UK, why was I not told, and would he mind telling me the local branch here? Ended up with being told that they would make sure I get a new credit card, then somebody from Visa rang and gave me a password, apparently without it the driver would not hand over a sensitive item like a credit card (thought that is great security) and the time when they will arrive. I sat outside the house, waiting, desperately, no UPS, after 2 hours went in and checked, showed up as delivered but not where... Luckily somebody further down the road came and went "I think that is your name, we found it in our front garden...." So they dumped it at the wrong address, just threw it into their front garden, that password thing was a bit of a joke...


----------



## holiday123

Gabs007 said:


> Could you not ring them and tell them that you haven't received it and that they check with the GPS tracking? Usually they use that or a signature. Mind you we had one delivery person who left it in a "safe place" - couldn't find it in the garden shed (which I thought was the safe place and since I don't think anybody will go in and steal our garden furniture, usually open) so chased up the delivery company who chased up delivery bloke, he thought the trash can was a "safe place" to store. Luckily we recovered it before the bin men came.
> 
> I recall in LA I had my wallet stolen and needed my credit cards replaced, bit of an issue with the UK bank (no issue with the German bank or Amex) who suggested I go to my local branch and just withdraw money in cash if they know me, so I asked him since when Los Angeles is part of the UK, why was I not told, and would he mind telling me the local branch here? Ended up with being told that they would make sure I get a new credit card, then somebody from Visa rang and gave me a password, apparently without it the driver would not hand over a sensitive item like a credit card (thought that is great security) and the time when they will arrive. I sat outside the house, waiting, desperately, no UPS, after 2 hours went in and checked, showed up as delivered but not where... Luckily somebody further down the road came and went "I think that is your name, we found it in our front garden...." So they dumped it at the wrong address, just threw it into their front garden, that password thing was a bit of a joke...


Trying to call but no one ever picks up at my local PO. It rings until the line goes dead or they will pick up and hang up in the same motion. They're pretty ridiculous. PO closes at 530 and I get out of work at 6 so we shall see.


----------



## Gabs007

holiday123 said:


> Trying to call but no one ever picks up at my local PO. It rings until the line goes dead or they will pick up and hang up in the same motion. They're pretty ridiculous. PO closes at 530 and I get out of work at 6 so we shall see.



You sure you are not in the UK? Because that is a bit like my PO here... They have apparently a new system where all items get a bar code and are scanned every step of the way so they can track down where they are and if certain items disappear when the same person handles them, to investigate (as there was a problem with items going missing, especially cards and then the pin numbers) so I print out all the labels, bring them to my PO, and expect them to scan them, one of the people working there (I use the term work quite broadly) dumps them all into one of their postage bags, I went "Errr, I think you are meant to scan them for tracking" she "Oh no, they scan them when they deliver..." Actually the whole way the post office tried to win customers back was the advertising "Track your item everywhere, it is scanned every bit on the way", when I explained it to the guy who delivers, he was "Yes, following the delivery is actually the whole point of this..." So basically if the guy at the end of the chain also doesn't scan, you are a bit lost to show that your item was delivered, on the other hand I got a bunch of items that were not for me, totally different area of town, figured instead of sending with "Was delivered to wrong address" and they possibly just returning it to the sender, I bring the stuff there myself. Good thing that I am taking the dog out for walks a lot...


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Trying to call but no one ever picks up at my local PO. It rings until the line goes dead or they will pick up and hang up in the same motion. They're pretty ridiculous. PO closes at 530 and I get out of work at 6 so we shall see.


That sucks. Your best chance for results is to reach your local post office so they can speak to the carrier and check the GPS. 

One time I opened a missing package case with USPS for an item I had shipped, and about 3 months later I got a message that said we can't find your package. About 2 months earlier, tracking had been updated to show it was delivered. So the people doing the search were useless.


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> You sure you are not in the UK? Because that is a bit like my PO here... They have apparently a new system where all items get a bar code and are scanned every step of the way so they can track down where they are and if certain items disappear when the same person handles them, to investigate (as there was a problem with items going missing, especially cards and then the pin numbers) so I print out all the labels, bring them to my PO, and expect them to scan them, one of the people working there (I use the term work quite broadly) dumps them all into one of their postage bags, I went "Errr, I think you are meant to scan them for tracking" she "Oh no, they scan them when they deliver..." Actually the whole way the post office tried to win customers back was the advertising "Track your item everywhere, it is scanned every bit on the way", when I explained it to the guy who delivers, he was "Yes, following the delivery is actually the whole point of this..." So basically if the guy at the end of the chain also doesn't scan, you are a bit lost to show that your item was delivered, on the other hand I got a bunch of items that were not for me, totally different area of town, figured instead of sending with "Was delivered to wrong address" and they possibly just returning it to the sender, I bring the stuff there myself. Good thing that I am taking the dog out for walks a lot...


When they first started this in the US, there were a lot of post office employees who weren't on board with it. I stopped taking packages to the post office because they purposely wouldn't scan as they didn't want people with prepaid postage holding up the line. They'll pick up packages from my home. At the beginning of this, most carriers wouldn't scan upon pickup. I kept calling and complaining. There was one supervisor who was trying to train all the carriers to scan without much luck. I think that personnel has turned over enough that most of the current carriers are much better. Almost all my packages are now scanned upon pickup. I had a sale about a month ago that was never scanned on delivery, but the buyer never complained so I know she got it.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> That sucks. Your best chance for results is to reach your local post office so they can speak to the carrier and check the GPS.
> 
> One time I opened a missing package case with USPS for an item I had shipped, and about 3 months later I got a message that said we can't find your package. About 2 months earlier, tracking had been updated to show it was delivered. So the people doing the search were useless.


The request I filled out online is supposed to be sent to my local PO, but I'm still trying to call. 
Previously I used the contact us option for a package that kept hitting the distribution center and getting kicked back to local PO for some reason. Well that message made it to the supervisor where my package was supposed to be delivered and they responded with the nicest apology and their direct line if I had any more problems with that delivery.  Too bad they aren't in FL!
I also had the email of the local supervisor, but she moved to another branch so I'm stuck at the moment with the local phone number that no one answers.


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> When they first started this in the US, there were a lot of post office employees who weren't on board with it. I stopped taking packages to the post office because they purposely wouldn't scan as they didn't want people with prepaid postage holding up the line. They'll pick up packages from my home. At the beginning of this, most carriers wouldn't scan upon pickup. I kept calling and complaining. There was one supervisor who was trying to train all the carriers to scan without much luck. I think that personnel has turned over enough that most of the current carriers are much better. Almost all my packages are now scanned upon pickup. I had a sale about a month ago that was never scanned on delivery, but the buyer never complained so I know she got it.



The idea of this is that you don't hold up the line, you leave the parcels in a designated area for them to scan and process with the paperwork, which basically can be done whenever they have time, like when it is quiet or they are still working but officially closed for people coming in, when I went in it was totally empty and she just grabbed and put them in the big grey mailing bag. I totally like that they want to track all items, but this only works if they do scans. I know their jobs aren't great, but seriously, that is not my fault, I just want the service I pay for.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Trying to call but no one ever picks up at my local PO. It rings until the line goes dead or they will pick up and hang up in the same motion. They're pretty ridiculous. PO closes at 530 and I get out of work at 6 so we shall see.





holiday123 said:


> The request I filled out online is supposed to be sent to my local PO, but I'm still trying to call.
> Previously I used the contact us option for a package that kept hitting the distribution center and getting kicked back to local PO for some reason. Well that message made it to the supervisor where my package was supposed to be delivered and they responded with the nicest apology and their direct line if I had any more problems with that delivery.  Too bad they aren't in FL!
> I also had the email of the local supervisor, but she moved to another branch so I'm stuck at the moment with the local phone number that no one answers.


If you call very early in the morning (between 4 and 7 am) before the carriers pick up and go off with their daily rounds, you're more apt to get someone to answer. Then you can ask for the supervisor. (I've also got calls answered at lunch time but that's hit or miss.)


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> If you call very early in the morning (between 4 and 7 am) before the carriers pick up and go off with their daily rounds, you're more apt to get someone to answer. Then you can ask for the supervisor. (I've also got calls answered at lunch time but that's hit or miss.)


Thanks, I'll try that. I did get a response (email) from the local office that they will investigate and work with me until the issue is resolved. Template language but at least I know the local PO about knows the issue while I try to get someone on the phone or get there in person.


----------



## Sapphire2691

My item was delivered today.  I inspected it carefully since I thought I'd have to "accept" it but no.  The listing is no longer in "in progress" folder.  A couple of hours later, I got a notification from Mercari that " your item was delivered".  That's it.


----------



## Gabs007

Sapphire2691 said:


> My item was delivered today.  I inspected it carefully since I thought I'd have to "accept" it but no.  The listing is no longer in "in progress" folder.  A couple of hours later, I got a notification from Mercari that " your item was delivered".  That's it.



I hope it was your original item and not damaged or missing bits! That is a bit shoddy, are they taking lessons from evilBay?


----------



## Sapphire2691

Gabs007 said:


> I hope it was your original item and not damaged or missing bits! That is a bit shoddy, are they taking lessons from evilBay?


Fortunately, yes !  It's in the same condition, new with tag.  I have no idea what I could do if it isn't.


----------



## holiday123

Sapphire2691 said:


> My item was delivered today.  I inspected it carefully since I thought I'd have to "accept" it but no.  The listing is no longer in "in progress" folder.  A couple of hours later, I got a notification from Mercari that " your item was delivered".  That's it.


Great. I wonder what you're supposed to do if it arrived damaged then. Thumbs down.


----------



## Gabs007

holiday123 said:


> Great. I wonder what you're supposed to do if it arrived damaged then. Thumbs down.



Or even worse, somebody did a switch


----------



## holiday123

Finally had a chance to go to the post office. There were 2 lines, one for regular business and one for people with issues... Guess which one was longer. The supervisor took my info and went in the back. Came back and said it was delivered to right address wrong street. She called the carrier to let him know he needed to go get the package. She said if he can't recover it then we would do an insurance claim since the GPS shows a different address. Received a call from the carrier (his personal number which he also gave me to call with issues - big mistake lol) and he found the package and it wasn't opened and that he would go get it and bring to me tonight around 930pm. Poor guy but yay for me. Now I'm just hoping still that the buyer sent the boots back in original condition since the mercari transaction closed on Monday. And also why did it take me going there in person when this is the same supervisor who answered my email saying she'd investigate. She did nothing until I went in but at least it was found


----------



## Gabs007

holiday123 said:


> Finally had a chance to go to the post office. There were 2 lines, one for regular business and one for people with issues... Guess which one was longer. The supervisor took my info and went in the back. Came back and said it was delivered to right address wrong street. She called the carrier to let him know he needed to go get the package. She said if he can't recover it then we would do an insurance claim since the GPS shows a different address. Received a call from the carrier (his personal number which he also gave me to call with issues - big mistake lol) and he found the package and it wasn't opened and that he would go get it and bring to me tonight around 930pm. Poor guy but yay for me. Now I'm just hoping still that the buyer sent the boots back in original condition since the mercari transaction closed on Monday. And also why did it take me going there in person when this is the same supervisor who answered my email saying she'd investigate. She did nothing until I went in but at least it was found



I would escalate it with the Post Office


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Finally had a chance to go to the post office. There were 2 lines, one for regular business and one for people with issues... Guess which one was longer. The supervisor took my info and went in the back. Came back and said it was delivered to right address wrong street. She called the carrier to let him know he needed to go get the package. She said if he can't recover it then we would do an insurance claim since the GPS shows a different address. Received a call from the carrier (his personal number which he also gave me to call with issues - big mistake lol) and he found the package and it wasn't opened and that he would go get it and bring to me tonight around 930pm. Poor guy but yay for me. Now I'm just hoping still that the buyer sent the boots back in original condition since the mercari transaction closed on Monday. And also why did it take me going there in person when this is the same supervisor who answered my email saying she'd investigate. She did nothing until I went in but at least it was found


Hope your boots are still in original condition. Why would someone keep your package unopened, but not attempt to return it to the post office or redeliver it to you, unless it's been sitting on someone's porch all this time?


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> Hope your boots are still in original condition. Why would someone keep your package unopened, but not attempt to return it to the post office or redeliver it to you, unless it's been sitting on someone's porch all this time?



I think sitting on the porch is highly likely, when my wallet was nicked and I needed my CC replaced (endless saga really) while being in LA for about 6 months, Visa gave me a time window when it would be delivered and a password without the driver would not hand it over, no driver ever showed up, somebody living nearby, street with the same name but not the same cul de sac, eventually brought it to me as he recognized my name simply because his dog and the dogs next door who I walked in the evenings (I adore cats and dogs and missed mine) were friends. All the security precautions and passwords mean zilch if the driver is a bit of an idiot


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Hope your boots are still in original condition. Why would someone keep your package unopened, but not attempt to return it to the post office or redeliver it to you, unless it's been sitting on someone's porch all this time?


I thought that was strange too. I did jog by the 2 houses this am that have the same house # but are a couple of streets over from me and one looks like they are out of town. I suspect that they have a neighbor picking up their mail and the neighbor didn't pay attention to the addressee, only stockpiled the mail and only realized when the carrier came knocking on the door.


----------



## holiday123

Got the boots, exact same condition as sent so what mercari approved as SNAD is still a mystery. Last item was rated today and once payment is transferred to me I'm going to be done with them for a while. Will leave my account since I have almost 200 5 star transactions, but need a break.  Oh it occurred to me that if one did have SNAD, the rating would not reflect it since if you rate, you cannot request return. Interesting.


----------



## Sapphire2691

Glad they are in the same condition.  As it turned out, Mercari covers return shipping.


----------



## holiday123

Sapphire2691 said:


> Glad they are in the same condition.  As it turned out, Mercari covers return shipping.


Thank you. All in all it cost me no money so it could have been worse. I did see that on lower priced items, the policy is different:
For some lower-priced items, we may not require that the item is returned, the seller will not be required to refund, and the buyer will be issued credits instead of a refund to the original form of payment. For higher priced items, we will refund the buyer once tracking confirms that the item has been delivered.


----------



## Sapphire2691

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. All in all it cost me no money so it could have been worse. I did see that on lower priced items, the policy is different:
> For some lower-priced items, we may not require that the item is returned, the seller will not be required to refund, and the buyer will be issued credits instead of a refund to the original form of payment. For higher priced items, we will refund the buyer once tracking confirms that the item has been delivered.




Do you know the cut off value ?  Mine was $50 item.  Mercari asked me though if I'd like my item back.  What makes me think I am willing to loose out my authentic item as well as $50 ?


----------



## holiday123

Sapphire2691 said:


> Do you know the cut off value ?  Mine was $50 item.  Mercari asked me though if I'd like my item back.  What makes me think I am willing to loose out my authentic item as well as $50 ?


I do not. Probably the cut off would be anything over what round-trip shipping would cost them? The one item I had to do a claim on as a buyer was a $12 keychain. The return was instantly approved and mercari credit issued. I had to follow up to get a refund vs. mercari credit and they told me I didn't have to send the item back. I thought that was strange until I found out the seller wasn't going to suffer a loss either.


----------



## rutabaga

I joined Mercari this week to buy a $40 item and also listed my first item using the $5 off coupon. I like that they only charge fees on the item cost and not both the item cost and shipping like ebay does... but from reading this thread it seems like Mercari is trending towards being more like eBay.


----------



## whateve

i*bella said:


> I joined Mercari this week to buy a $40 item and also listed my first item using the $5 off coupon. I like that they only charge fees on the item cost and not both the item cost and shipping like ebay does... but from reading this thread it seems like Mercari is trending towards being more like eBay.


They do charge fees on the total cost, including shipping.


----------



## LL777

Since when did they start authenticate goods? I was trying to list some of my bags and they won’t list them till they are authenticated. Their site is full of fakes and how is it possible that they were approved for posting after their authentication.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

LL777 said:


> Since when did they start authenticate goods? I was trying to list some of my bags and they won’t list them till they are authenticated. Their site is full of fakes and how is it possible that they were approved for posting after their authentication.


I believe they started in December. Things that were previously listed will probably be allowed to stay until they sell or you try to edit them (this happened to me where I tried to edit a bag and then they wouldn’t let it back up until I authenticated). It’s inconvenient but maybe it will eventually help get a bunch of the junky fakes off the site.


----------



## holiday123

LL777 said:


> Since when did they start authenticate goods? I was trying to list some of my bags and they won’t list them till they are authenticated. Their site is full of fakes and how is it possible that they were approved for posting after their authentication.


I think price over $299 has to go through the authentication. I had a couple items over $299 and authentication was pretty quick. It was annoying though because I take pics and then later write up listing. For authentication you have to take at the time you upload to the service vs upload a saved picture.


----------



## Sapphire2691

I sold an item on Feb 15th, shipped ( first class $4.25 ) it on the same day ( Saturday ) and it was "in transit to next USPS facility" as of Feb 22nd when buyer messaged me asking why she hasn't received it.  I let her know what USPS tracking said.  The next day, Mercari messaged me suggesting I contact shipping provider and they'd revisit the case if not delivered after March 1st.
Now I am relieved to see that it is "out for delivery".
Does anyone have this happen to them ?  I wonder if buyer contacted Mercari and if there's anything I could do in future to protect myself in case if item gets lost or delayed ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## whateve

Sapphire2691 said:


> I sold an item on Feb 15th, shipped ( first class $4.25 ) it on the same day ( Saturday ) and it was "in transit to next USPS facility" as of Feb 22nd when buyer messaged me asking why she hasn't received it.  I let her know what USPS tracking said.  The next day, Mercari messaged me suggesting I contact shipping provider and they'd revisit the case if not delivered after March 1st.
> Now I am relieved to see that it is "out for delivery".
> Does anyone have this happen to them ?  I wonder if buyer contacted Mercari and if there's anything I could do in future to protect myself in case if item gets lost or delayed ?
> Thanks in advance !


Sometimes packages get lost in the USPS system. Usually it is helpful to call the post office. Sometimes an inquiry is enough to get a package moving again. I doubt Mercari did anything on their end. The only thing you can do to protect yourself is to make sure your package is well secured and the label is attached well. I usually tape all around the edges of the label, putting a large piece of clear tape over the buyer's address and another smaller piece across the tracking number, but not on the barcode. If you used Mercari's first class label as opposed to buying it yourself, I believe it comes with insurance so if the package were lost, I think Mercari would have to pay you.


----------



## Sapphire2691

whateve said:


> Sometimes packages get lost in the USPS system. Usually it is helpful to call the post office. Sometimes an inquiry is enough to get a package moving again. I doubt Mercari did anything on their end. The only thing you can do to protect yourself is to make sure your package is well secured and the label is attached well. I usually tape all around the edges of the label, putting a large piece of clear tape over the buyer's address and another smaller piece across the tracking number, but not on the barcode. If you used Mercari's first class label as opposed to buying it yourself, I believe it comes with insurance so if the package were lost, I think Mercari would have to pay you.



Thank you !  Yes, I used Mercari shipping label.  I did not apply clear tape over tracking number but label is securely taped  etc.  I wonder if I should begin using $4.99 label ( if it is an upgrade to priority mail ).
As of yesterday, I had no idea which post office to call when tracking said "in transit".


----------



## whateve

Sapphire2691 said:


> Thank you !  Yes, I used Mercari shipping label.  I did not apply clear tape over tracking number but label is securely taped  etc.  I wonder if I should begin using $4.99 label ( if it is an upgrade to priority mail ).
> As of yesterday, I had no idea which post office to call when tracking said "in transit".


I usually call either my local post office or the post office of the buyer. It is difficult to find the local post office number. Most listings just give you the 800 number, which is next to useless IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I usually call either my local post office or the post office of the buyer. It is difficult to find the local post office number. Most listings just give you the 800 number, which is next to useless IMO.


To find the direct number to a post office location, go to USPS.com 

Under quick tools, click on "find USPS locations" 
Enter the zip code 
Filter by "post offices"
I usually check "within 1 mile" (shortest distance) to get the closest actual postal location
In the following example, I chose 10020, a NYC zip code. 
Click on the hyperlinked city/location
In the case I used, there are multiple post offices within a mile so i clicked on the Rockefeller Center one. Under the 1-800 number, there's the direct number to that location. If there's another post office that actually handles the mail, they'll redirect you. But this is the best way to get specific info as you're contacting them directly. 

EXAMPLE:


----------



## Sapphire2691

Thank you !


----------



## anthrosphere

Anyone on android had major issues of their app constantly freezing and crashing when deleting pictures in the editor? Or even looking at the pictures in the listing?

It's so bad. I never had this issue on the iPhone/iPad. I complained and left a bad review on the app store and mercari responded to it. But it doesn't look like they're doing anything to fix it. I hate that android apps get neglected like this.


----------



## holiday123

I might have to give mercari another chance. Zero fees is too good to pass up. I wonder if there is a catch?


----------



## holiday123

1 sale so far and it seems the offer is accurate - $0 fees.
I have an item that I chose mercari label for because I prefer to use their label vs. having to enter address myself through PayPal or other. Item is 1 pound 5 ounce boxed so I'm guessing it is the mercari 1-3# rate ($10.77 usps). 2 different people asked me to double check shipping because it seemed high (one said overwhelming).  Is $10.77 really high? I mean I know Amazon prime spoils us with free shipping, but shipping is not actually cheap anymore. I only responded that mercari sets the rate based on weight, I don't make anything off shipping.


----------



## Fullcloset

Complete stop of sales on Mercari. Nothing is selling. Its been months. And nothing. I can't even promote anything anymore because Mercari won't let me raise the promotion price beyond the last offer and it is getting way too low. I tried raising the price and trying again but nope - Mercari refuses to ease the low promotion price. So now either you have to delete and relist really high or just stop promoting. And the most annoying thing is on media and books - you can't promote at all if the item was ever promoted at $6 because you can't go below that and it won't let me raise the promotion price. So annoying. Don't know if this has anything to do with the lack of sales but I have gotten shipping price complaints which I try to explain that Mercari doesn't offer an option of using USPS flat rate shipping or media mail but the sale is just lost. They keep giving me coupons to buy stuff with but I won't buy unless I first sell so the coupons just expire. Is anyone else getting annoyed at not being able to raise the last promoted price and just watching it go lower and lower to the extent it is not even worth it to sell the item? I dont use their automatically pricing either - which I noticed they automatically turn ON when you list a new item and you have to make sure to turn it off. They are starting to get sneaky like ebay now. I hope they haven't been hiring any former ebay executives.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> Complete stop of sales on Mercari. Nothing is selling. Its been months. And nothing. I can't even promote anything anymore because Mercari won't let me raise the promotion price beyond the last offer and it is getting way too low. I tried raising the price and trying again but nope - Mercari refuses to ease the low promotion price. So now either you have to delete and relist really high or just stop promoting. And the most annoying thing is on media and books - you can't promote at all if the item was ever promoted at $6 because you can't go below that and it won't let me raise the promotion price. So annoying. Don't know if this has anything to do with the lack of sales but I have gotten shipping price complaints which I try to explain that Mercari doesn't offer an option of using USPS flat rate shipping or media mail but the sale is just lost. They keep giving me coupons to buy stuff with but I won't buy unless I first sell so the coupons just expire. Is anyone else getting annoyed at not being able to raise the last promoted price and just watching it go lower and lower to the extent it is not even worth it to sell the item? I dont use their automatically pricing either - which I noticed they automatically turn ON when you list a new item and you have to make sure to turn it off. They are starting to get sneaky like ebay now. I hope they haven't been hiring any former ebay executives.


I haven't had that problem with promoting but I don't promote often. It rarely results in sales. I don't care for the promote to everyone because it only allows you to do 5% and I don't think anyone will be swayed by 5%. I only promote to likers. 

You don't have to use Mercari's label. If you want to use flat rate boxes, you can choose to ship yourself, then buy the postage on paypal. Then you just enter the tracking number on Mercari. I do this for anything I can ship cheaper than any of Mercari's options. 

I haven't noticed automatic pricing. What is that?


----------



## GemsBerry

holiday123 said:


> I might have to give mercari another chance. Zero fees is too good to pass up. I wonder if there is a catch?


It was too good to miss, but I sold bag just after that.10% commission and shipping fees (on me) was not too bad. Yet buyer didn't bother to accept order and I had to email support to release my funds. Their system didn't "pick up" delivery date either, though it was showing on USPS tracking. Less than perfect.


----------



## whateve

GemsBerry said:


> It was too good to miss, but I sold bag just after that.10% commission and shipping fees (on me) was not too bad. Yet buyer didn't bother to accept order and I had to email support to release my funds. Their system didn't "pick up" delivery date either, though it was showing on USPS tracking. Less than perfect.


I didn't sell anything during the promo period. I have had buyers not accept the order on several occasions but never had to contact them to get my funds. I've noticed that there is a delay in their system in picking up USPS tracking.


----------



## Fullcloset

Still haven't had a sale on Mercari - and now they are starting again with blocking listings without adding a debit/credit card which is a riot since I actually already have a Vanilla Visa gift card listed. I bought something but it was a disaster - It was a set that came incomplete and a few pieces were broken and the seller expected me to pay to return it. Mercari did refund me but at first they only refunded the cost of the item and not my shipping. I had to upload pictures of the broken items and the box itself couldn't even have fit all the pieces I was supposed to get so I had the proof and they finally also gave me back my $16 in shipping costs. Meanwhile, I was not allowed to rate the seller who has like 100 plus sales and 5 stars. What good is a rating system if you can't give negative ratings to sellers AND get a refund? Then I had several low ball offers from people who could barely hold a conversation and now once again, I can't put new listings or update old listings without ADD A CARD again. I just withdrew the little money I had in balance -and went back to Tradesy. Sales there are very slow and payments take forever - but at least the sales COME at my prices and I do eventually get paid without much hassle. I"ve only return shipped back to me so far too.


----------



## Fullcloset

Mercari, Inc., located at 1530 Page Mill Rd #100, Palo Alto, CA 94304, is regulated and licensed as a money transmitter by the New York State Department of Financial Services. If you have questions about our services or a complaint, please call (888) 578-5870.

For unresolved complaints, you may mail a complaint to New York State Department of Financial Services, Consumer Services Division, One State Street, New York, NY 10004-1417, (212) 709-5470.


----------



## Laila619

Hi everyone! I placed my first and only order on Mercari for a really hard-to-find, discontinued perfume and it has been nothing but sadness.  The seller has great reviews and lots of transactions so I think she is legit and honest. She said she took my package to the post office the next morning and dropped it in a drop box. Well what has happened since then (5 days) is absolutely nothing. The tracking still shows pre-shipment, USPS is still awaiting the item. I asked her which post office she dropped it off at. A quick google search reveals that this post office is poorly run, and missing/lost/stolen packages are a common occurrence here. You also cannot get ahold of anyone here, as they do not answer their phone. I have tried many times. We are in different states so I cannot possibly go there in person. She said she went there herself and they brushed her off, told her to be patient, and most likely their “warehouse” did not scan it yet, whatever that means. Obviously it’s been 5 days now and still no scan for anything at all. Also, the Mercari seller described the package to me and she said she re-used a shipping box that had contained linen spray and had “Fragile liquid” printed on the box. My theory is a postal worker took it out of the drop box and correctly assumed it was perfume and stole it. I know most postal workers are honest, but this particular location she took it to has an inordinate amount of complaints about lost packages so...

What steps should I take next? Mercari checked in with me and asked if I received my item yet since it had been so many days. I explained that it has not ever been scanned or officially in possession of the USPS according to the tracking. Do I have to file some sort of claim with Mercari to get my money back? I see a cancel order button but according to the system, she already shipped. Do I keep waiting? This perfume is super hard to find and I‘m so gutted at the possibility it was stolen or lost.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## whateve

Laila619 said:


> Hi everyone! I placed my first and only order on Mercari for a really hard-to-find, discontinued perfume and it has been nothing but sadness.  The seller has great reviews and lots of transactions so I think she is legit and honest. She said she took my package to the post office the next morning and dropped it in a drop box. Well what has happened since then (5 days) is absolutely nothing. The tracking still shows pre-shipment, USPS is still awaiting the item. I asked her which post office she dropped it off at. A quick google search reveals that this post office is poorly run, and missing/lost/stolen packages are a common occurrence here. You also cannot get ahold of anyone here, as they do not answer their phone. I have tried many times. We are in different states so I cannot possibly go there in person. She said she went there herself and they brushed her off, told her to be patient, and most likely their “warehouse” did not scan it yet, whatever that means. Obviously it’s been 5 days now and still no scan for anything at all. Also, the Mercari seller described the package to me and she said she re-used a shipping box that had contained linen spray and had “Fragile liquid” printed on the box. My theory is a postal worker took it out of the drop box and correctly assumed it was perfume and stole it. I know most postal workers are honest, but this particular location she took it to has an inordinate amount of complaints about lost packages so...
> 
> What steps should I take next? Mercari checked in with me and asked if I received my item yet since it had been so many days. I explained that it has not ever been scanned or officially in possession of the USPS according to the tracking. Do I have to file some sort of claim with Mercari to get my money back? I see a cancel order button but according to the system, she already shipped. Do I keep waiting? This perfume is super hard to find and I‘m so gutted at the possibility it was stolen or lost.  Thanks for any advice!


I don't think 5 days is long enough. I would wait. I've had packages that have been scanned stop moving within the postal system for over a week. If the post office she dropped it off at didn't scan, it could be in the system but just hasn't been scanned yet. 

There are special rules for shipping perfume. It is supposed to be shipped parcel select ground, which I don't believe is an option with the Mercari label, if she used it. Shipping perfume by air is hazardous. Generally if a box has fragile written on it, a shipper is supposed to pay extra for special handling. If someone at the PO saw that fragile marking or realized it was perfume, they may have pulled out the item for special handling.


----------



## whateve

I've stopped adding new listings since they asked for my credit card. I can't think of a good reason for them to have that if I'm not buying. I think they want to be able to charge it if someone complains after they've released my money.


----------



## Laila619

whateve said:


> I don't think 5 days is long enough. I would wait. I've had packages that have been scanned stop moving within the postal system for over a week. If the post office she dropped it off at didn't scan, it could be in the system but just hasn't been scanned yet.
> 
> There are special rules for shipping perfume. It is supposed to be shipped parcel select ground, which I don't believe is an option with the Mercari label, if she used it. Shipping perfume by air is hazardous. Generally if a box has fragile written on it, a shipper is supposed to pay extra for special handling. If someone at the PO saw that fragile marking or realized it was perfume, they may have pulled out the item for special handling.



Hi and thank you for your reply! Still no movement today at all. I think her using a box that said Fragile liquid is what did it. It’s either stolen or they wouldn’t let it go through. She did use a label from Mercari. When you say they may have pulled the item for special handling, do you mean opened the package and pulled out the perfume? Or just pulled the package for a different kind of postage? The reason I think one of their postal employees stole it is because a) reviews for this particular post office location are very poor and people complain that their packages are “lost” here frequently and b) when she went there in person to try to get answers they blew her off and blamed it on their “warehouse”.
I guess to avoid problems like this in the future, she should have had a clerk personally scan it in, but when I asked her why she didn’t, the seller told me her location doesn’t do that and that’s why they have the drop box. This particular perfume is very hard to find and she seems like a lovely seller and sold it to me for a decent price. So bummed if it’s lost for good. Since she never got the package scanned, I hope Mercari will be able to help her if it comes to that and she has to file a claim.


----------



## whateve

Laila619 said:


> Hi and thank you for your reply! Still no movement today at all. I think her using a box that said Fragile liquid is what did it. It’s either stolen or they wouldn’t let it go through. She did use a label from Mercari. When you say they may have pulled the item for special handling, do you mean opened the package and pulled out the perfume? Or just pulled the package for a different kind of postage? The reason I think one of their postal employees stole it is because a) reviews for this particular post office location are very poor and people complain that their packages are “lost” here frequently and b) when she went there in person to try to get answers they blew her off and blamed it on their “warehouse”.
> I guess to avoid problems like this in the future, she should have had a clerk personally scan it in, but when I asked her why she didn’t, the seller told me her location doesn’t do that and that’s why they have the drop box. This particular perfume is very hard to find and she seems like a lovely seller and sold it to me for a decent price. So bummed if it’s lost for good. Since she never got the package scanned, I hope Mercari will be able to help her if it comes to that and she has to file a claim.


My post office won't scan packages if I bring them in with postage already attached. I believe it is because it holds up the line. They will scan packages if they pick them up from my house. I think it is extremely rare for items to get stolen from packages. The employee would have had to open a package not knowing if there was anything worthwhile inside and then be familiar with that type of perfume.

I don't know what they do if someone tries to ship perfume without following the correct procedure. They might return to the sender. Whether or not they knew it was perfume, it was marked fragile and the extra postage for fragile contents wasn't paid.

Many things could have happened. The bottle could have broken. The perfume could have leaked and completely obliterated the shipping label. 

After a week or so, she can open a missing mail search request. That usually isn't successful but it worth a try. 

You should have no problem getting your money back from Mercari if it never gets scanned as delivered. If this was happening to me, I would wait at least 10 days before I asked for my money back.


----------



## Laila619

It's been 10 days now, and still no shipping, the tracking doesn't show a single scan and still says USPS awaiting item. The seller said she asked around at her post office and they blew her off both times. Mercari was replying to emails asking for updates and telling me not to worry etc., but now that I have officially requested my money back, they have gone radio silent. How can I get my money back now? Do I have to request to cancel? It looks like that isn't technically even an option as she already marked it shipped (even though it hasn't). Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

Laila619 said:


> It's been 10 days now, and still no shipping, the tracking doesn't show a single scan and still says USPS awaiting item. The seller said she asked around at her post office and they blew her off both times. Mercari was replying to emails asking for updates and telling me not to worry etc., but now that I have officially requested my money back, they have gone radio silent. How can I get my money back now? Do I have to request to cancel? It looks like that isn't technically even an option as she already marked it shipped (even though it hasn't). Thank you!!


Did you pay with paypal or a credit card? Either of those options will allow you to dispute if Mercari doesn't refund you.  I would give Mercari a few days to get back to you.


----------



## Fullcloset

New Fees. 2.9% plus .30 cents on every sale plus Mercari's regular fees. Time to increase prices again.


----------



## whateve

Fullcloset said:


> New Fees. 2.9% plus .30 cents on every sale plus Mercari's regular fees. Time to increase prices again.


I've stopped listing, ever since they asked for a credit card. I made a sale the other day but I don't get a lot of activity.


----------



## BeenBurned

Fullcloset said:


> New Fees. 2.9% plus .30 cents on every sale plus Mercari's regular fees. Time to increase prices again.


That's exactly what ebay's doing with managed payments.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That's exactly what ebay's doing with managed payments.


It's the same as paypal fees. If you use managed payments, you don't use paypal anymore, do you?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It's the same as paypal fees. If you use managed payments, you don't use paypal anymore, do you?


You're correct.
I think you *have* to sign up for managed payments or you can't sell. As I understand, Ebay is adding the 2.9% plus 30 cents and adjusting the FVF to cover the fees. FVF will be 12.35%.

And like paypal, ebay will now be charging the FVF on the sales tax and shipping in addition to their commission.





__





						Seller fees | Seller Center
					

Understand the fees for doing business on eBay. We keep it simple and give you the tools to make it even simpler.




					pages.ebay.com
				






ETA: And the email they sent says I have till Sept. 15 to sign up or have possible "interruptions to selling."

_Dear xxxxxxxxx,

Managed payments enhances the buying and selling experience on eBay, providing sellers one place to sell and get paid, and their buyers more ways to pay. eBay will manage payments for most sellers in 2020. You’ll need to register by September 15, 2020 to avoid any interruptions to your selling._


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You're correct.
> I think you *have* to sign up for managed payments or you can't sell. As I understand, Ebay is adding the 2.9% plus 30 cents and adjusting the FVF to cover the fees. FVF will be 12.35%.
> 
> And like paypal, ebay will now be charging the FVF on the sales tax and shipping in addition to their commission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller fees | Seller Center
> 
> 
> Understand the fees for doing business on eBay. We keep it simple and give you the tools to make it even simpler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pages.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And the email they sent says I have till Sept. 15 to sign up or have possible "interruptions to selling."
> 
> _Dear xxxxxxxxx,
> 
> Managed payments enhances the buying and selling experience on eBay, providing sellers one place to sell and get paid, and their buyers more ways to pay. eBay will manage payments for most sellers in 2020. You’ll need to register by September 15, 2020 to avoid any interruptions to your selling._


That sucks! I'm dreading getting that letter.


----------



## Sapphire2691

Is it possibly that this transition is over the course of months if not weeks ?  I just glanced through my email inbox but did not see that email from ebay yet.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sapphire2691 said:


> Is it possibly that this transition is over the course of months if not weeks ?  I just glanced through my email inbox but did not see that email from ebay yet.


I think they're phasing them in slowly. Some people had to start with managed payments in July.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I’m starting to like mercari! I sold two mid range items on there and both transactions went well! The fees aren’t terrible either


----------



## rutabaga

So... I recently transitioned to selling on Mercari. My first sale was easy peasy. Then I list a beauty item that contains CBD oil for its moisturizing properties. It quickly racks up likes and one person makes an offer but it’s low and I feel like they’re nickel and diming me because I don’t have much feedback selling on Mercari, so I let her counter to my counteroffer expire. Then several days later Mercari deletes my listing because it contains a “prohibited ingredient”. It may be a coincidence but I feel like the rejected buyer reported it out of spite.


----------



## BeenBurned

i*bella said:


> So... I recently transitioned to selling on Mercari. My first sale was easy peasy. Then I list a beauty item that contains CBD oil for its moisturizing properties. It quickly racks up likes and one person makes an offer but it’s low and I feel like they’re nickel and diming me because I don’t have much feedback selling on Mercari, so I let her counter to my counteroffer expire. Then several days later Mercari deletes my listing because it contains a “prohibited ingredient”. It may be a coincidence but I feel like the rejected buyer reported it out of spite.


It looks like CBD oil is a "prohibited ingredient" based on their policy:








						Prohibited Items - Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari’s Help Center has all the answers you need about buying and selling on our mobile marketplace app. Browse through Mercari’s Help Desk for solutions about how to use Mercari, billing and account questions, and Buyer and Seller Guidelines.




					www.mercari.com
				




Scroll down:

FDA restricted items such as food, homemade food, food supplements, vitamins, diet products, muscle enhancers, home remedies and homemade cosmetics (any ingestibles):
Listings or items descriptions that offer miracle cures such as “anti-aging”, “cancer protection”
Listings that make false health claims or misuse terms (such as “virus”, "epidemic")
Items that contain cannabidiol (CBD)


----------



## rutabaga

BeenBurned said:


> It looks like CBD oil is a "prohibited ingredient" based on their policy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prohibited Items - Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari’s Help Center has all the answers you need about buying and selling on our mobile marketplace app. Browse through Mercari’s Help Desk for solutions about how to use Mercari, billing and account questions, and Buyer and Seller Guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down:
> 
> FDA restricted items such as food, homemade food, food supplements, vitamins, diet products, muscle enhancers, home remedies and homemade cosmetics (any ingestibles):
> Listings or items descriptions that offer miracle cures such as “anti-aging”, “cancer protection”
> Listings that make false health claims or misuse terms (such as “virus”, "epidemic")
> Items that contain cannabidiol (CBD)



Right, I reviewed the list of prohibited items but realized the item I have contains cannabis sativa seed oil, not CBD, which I understand are two different things. If it’s prohibited I understand, but I thought the timing of the deleted listing was suspicious.


----------



## rutabaga

Wondering what I should do about this Mercari transaction. Is this seller pulling my leg?

I found a deal on a NWT item. It retails for over $200 and I paid ~$30 including shipping on 7/30. Mercari reminded the seller to ship 8/1. Seller allegedly shipped on 8/4. The usps tracking number hasn’t moved at all and says “shipping label created, Usps awaiting item” with a 7/30 date.

I want to give usps enough time to update their tracking info, but am beginning to think the seller has seller’s remorse and is hoping I’ll cancel. Mercari also sent me an email letting me know that I can cancel the transaction because the tracking hasn’t updated in 7 days. I emailed the seller yesterday morning asking whether she dropped off the package and she hasn’t responded. I noticed she has four transactions that she cancelled, so if she wanted to cancel this one I guess she could easily do so. Some recent feedback suggests she’s slow to ship or is away. How long would you wait?


----------



## whateve

rutabaga said:


> Wondering what I should do about this Mercari transaction. Is this seller pulling my leg?
> 
> I found a deal on a NWT item. It retails for over $200 and I paid ~$30 including shipping on 7/30. Mercari reminded the seller to ship 8/1. Seller allegedly shipped on 8/4. The usps tracking number hasn’t moved at all and says “shipping label created, Usps awaiting item” with a 7/30 date.
> 
> I want to give usps enough time to update their tracking info, but am beginning to think the seller has seller’s remorse and is hoping I’ll cancel. Mercari also sent me an email letting me know that I can cancel the transaction because the tracking hasn’t updated in 7 days. I emailed the seller yesterday morning asking whether she dropped off the package and she hasn’t responded. I noticed she has four transactions that she cancelled, so if she wanted to cancel this one I guess she could easily do so. Some recent feedback suggests she’s slow to ship or is away. How long would you wait?


I would wait a week from the alleged shipping date. If she really shipped, it will be in the system and you'll eventually get it. If she really didn't ship it, being patient isn't going to make her drop in the mailbox.


----------



## rutabaga

whateve said:


> I would wait a week from the alleged shipping date. If she really shipped, it will be in the system and you'll eventually get it. If she really didn't ship it, being patient isn't going to make her drop in the mailbox.


I saw that she edited a listing a day ago so I messaged her today asking if she in fact shipped the item and that I noticed she was active since I messaged her on Saturday but didn’t respond. I told her I’d request to cancel if I didn’t hear back from her by the end of today. She replied within minutes stating that she’s in the hospital and that her daughter shares the account and won’t reply to messages unless it’s for her listings. She also said that all of the packages she shipped the day she shipped my item haven’t been entered into the system (really....) so she’s going to look into it with USPS.

I want to give her the benefit of the doubt if she’s actually in the hospital, but I noticed another buyer gave her a 1 star rating and I messaged that buyer, who told me the seller was in the hospital twice during their transaction (she waited, cancelled the purchase after 7 days, then seller approached her again about repurchasing). Am I an AH for thinking the seller is lying about being in the hospital because she didn’t ship? I’ve also never heard of ALL tracking numbers on packages shipped on the same date not registering. Sometimes packages move at different rates but USPS hasn’t even confirmed receipt in the system yet. Something doesn’t add up. Tomorrow will be one week since she allegedly shipped, and we’re both in CA so things usually arrive in 1-3 days.


----------



## whateve

rutabaga said:


> I saw that she edited a listing a day ago so I messaged her today asking if she in fact shipped the item and that I noticed she was active since I messaged her on Saturday but didn’t respond. I told her I’d request to cancel if I didn’t hear back from her by the end of today. She replied within minutes stating that she’s in the hospital and that her daughter shares the account and won’t reply to messages unless it’s for her listings. She also said that all of the packages she shipped the day she shipped my item haven’t been entered into the system (really....) so she’s going to look into it with USPS.
> 
> I want to give her the benefit of the doubt if she’s actually in the hospital, but I noticed another buyer gave her a 1 star rating and I messaged that buyer, who told me the seller was in the hospital twice during their transaction (she waited, cancelled the purchase after 7 days, then seller approached her again about repurchasing). Am I an AH for thinking the seller is lying about being in the hospital because she didn’t ship? I’ve also never heard of ALL tracking numbers on packages shipped on the same date not registering. Sometimes packages move at different rates but USPS hasn’t even confirmed receipt in the system yet. Something doesn’t add up. Tomorrow will be one week since she allegedly shipped, and we’re both in CA so things usually arrive in 1-3 days.


I have my packages picked up from my home. I used to have problems with the carrier not scanning the packages when picked up, then the post office also wouldn't scan them. Usually they got scanned when they got to the distribution center but not always. Once in awhile, something wouldn't be scanned until delivery. In the last year or so, USPS has been very good with scanning everything.

I hate when people try to play on your sympathy. Who knows if it is true? If she is sick, maybe she should take a break from selling until she is better. Why kind of daughter won't help her mother out on her listings if she is in the hospital?


----------



## rutabaga

whateve said:


> I have my packages picked up from my home. I used to have problems with the carrier not scanning the packages when picked up, then the post office also wouldn't scan them. Usually they got scanned when they got to the distribution center but not always. Once in awhile, something wouldn't be scanned until delivery. In the last year or so, USPS has been very good with scanning everything.
> 
> I hate when people try to play on your sympathy. Who knows if it is true? If she is sick, maybe she should take a break from selling until she is better. Why kind of daughter won't help her mother out on her listings if she is in the hospital?


The package arrived two days after she allegedly reshipped it. She claimed the original label got wet so the package was returned to her, but I didn’t see layers of labels on the package I received. I gave her 3/5 stars because I think she’s full of it.

On an unrelated note...a different user messaged me if I would consider $20 shipped for an item because they’re inbetween jobs and cash poor. I was skeptical but said ok and adjusted/reserved the listing for her. Then, crickets. I know that if I was unemployed I probably wouldn’t be making $20 offers on shampoo.


----------



## BeenBurned

rutabaga said:


> On an unrelated note...a different user messaged me if I would consider $20 shipped for an item because they’re inbetween jobs and cash poor. I was skeptical but said ok and adjusted/reserved the listing for her. Then, crickets. I know that if I was unemployed I probably wouldn’t be making $20 offers on shampoo.


Exactly! I would have ignored, silently telling her that she should be spending money on food if she's between jobs and cash poor.


----------



## MiaKing

I have used Mercari for the first time. Seller was nice, answered all my questions and I agreed to pay almost $700 for used burberry trench in overall excellent condition. Upon arrival I noticed the lining coming apart on the sleeves. I contacted her, she agreed she didn't pay attention to it so I returned the trench and got my money back. Funny thing is (not for future buyer) she posted the same trench again, for the same price and she still didn't disclose the lining problem! I'm already upset for the future buyer  other than that, I'm happy with Mercari, although not sure if I'm gonna buy anything used anytime soon  I thought I'll give it a try....


----------



## whateve

Mercari is really annoying in that you can't send the same offer again. This has happened to me several times. I send offers to likers. After the offer expires, a buyer contacts me and asks if I'm still willing to sell it for that price. I can't send them another offer without lowering the price.


----------



## Naminé

whateve said:


> Mercari is really annoying in that you can't send the same offer again. This has happened to me several times. I send offers to likers. After the offer expires, a buyer contacts me and asks if I'm still willing to sell it for that price. I can't send them another offer without lowering the price.


And having to wait 36 hours to send the next offer, too. It is such a pain.


----------



## whateve

I listed a new item yesterday. One of the likers "requested authentication." This is a Mercari service that they charge $5 for. I declined; I know it is authentic. Is this going to hurt my chances of selling it?


----------



## MiaKing

whateve said:


> I listed a new item yesterday. One of the likers "requested authentication." This is a Mercari service that they charge $5 for. I declined; I know it is authentic. Is this going to hurt my chances of selling it?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I listed a new item yesterday. One of the likers "requested authentication." This is a Mercari service that they charge $5 for. I declined; I know it is authentic. Is this going to hurt my chances of selling it?


Is there even a guarantee that the liker will buy it? I had a wannabe buyer (on ebay) ask about 1/2 dozen question and request 6 additional pictures for a bag that had all the information in the listing. I answered the questions, sent the pictures and .......... crickets.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Is there even a guarantee that the liker will buy it? I had a wannabe buyer (on ebay) ask about 1/2 dozen question and request 6 additional pictures for a bag that had all the information in the listing. I answered the questions, sent the pictures and .......... crickets.


That's why I didn't do it. I think when you do it, you get some kind of badge on your listing so it would work with other buyers. I figured after I got it authenticated she might either ignore it or send me a lowball offer.


----------



## whateve

Yesterday I listed a new item. I selected the smart pricing option. Today I got an angry message from someone who said I keep sending them offers for this new item. Is it the smart pricing that is doing it? I think it is still priced at my original price.


----------



## onlyk

BeenBurned said:


> Is there even a guarantee that the liker will buy it? I had a wannabe buyer (on ebay) ask about 1/2 dozen question and request 6 additional pictures for a bag that had all the information in the listing. I answered the questions, sent the pictures and .......... crickets.


those people I usually ends up ignore they would just waste of my time or being too picky, I can't deal with too picky buyers, they hardly get satisfied even if you go out of way doing things for them.


----------



## Naminé

Why does people get offended by the premade messages on Mercari? Someone sent me an offer on a bag that is firm on price, and I sent them back a premade message: "no, this price is firm". 

The buyer whined because she got  offended by the message, saying she is sending the offer on her "friend's" behalf. I just rolled my eyes and blocked her.

It is not my fault you can't read the description properly. When I say "price is firm" don't send me an offer. End of.

Also, I noticed Mercari sent me a barcode for USPS. I tested it at the post office APC machine and of course it didn't work. Such a waste of time. Unfortunately, the PO is closed today so I had to resort to using a printed label so I can drop off my box. Why bother.


----------



## serybrazil

I collected a LOT of Starbucks cups and tumblers and used it to sell. I was on Poshmark a lot but use Mercari a lot more now


----------



## nostalgists

Just want to add my experience with Mercari: I bought a Bottega Veneta pouch from Mercari. I had talked to the seller on Depop and Mercari and ended up using Mercari for no specific reason. A year later I wanted to sell the Bottega Veneta bag and when I sold it through Poshmark they told me it was fake. Looking back on it, there were lots of red flags about the seller (ie a suspicious amount of Bottega bags for sale and their prices were uncommonly low - below retail). I also saw that the seller blocked me on Depop and Mercari so I couldn’t confront them. Mercari did not help at all when I reached out to them and is not removing the seller from their platform. I would not recommend Mercari for anything you want authenticated.


----------



## rutabaga

I’ve had a steady stream of sales on Mercari but recently discovered I was blocked from a seller that I’ve never dealt with. I couldn’t like her items or message her. I have no idea why she blocked me, but Mercari’s idea of blocking doesn’t prevent you from seeing the other person’s listings so you can figure out who blocked you. I think it’s preferable to not see items when you’ve been blocked by a seller.


----------



## rutabaga

Mercari has been hounding me to complete my w9. I’m about $10 away from $600 gross sales in 2022 so they’re threatening to cut me off from selling. Does anyone know if the amounts reset in 2023? I’m wondering if I wait until January 1 the amounts will zero out. I’d really like to avoid giving out my SSN unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## whateve

rutabaga said:


> Mercari has been hounding me to complete my w9. I’m about $10 away from $600 gross sales in 2022 so they’re threatening to cut me off for the year. Does anyone know if the amounts reset in 2023? I’m wondering if I wait until January 1 the amounts will zero out. I’d really like to avoid giving out my SSN unless absolutely necessary.


Yes, the amounts will reset on January 1.


----------



## Fullcloset

Yes it is an annual but I pretty much don't bother with Mercari anymore. I actually emailed them and told them to stop harassing me. I've no plans to give them that kind of information and I will just shut down if I get close to $600. Thanks ***** for destroying the online garage sale hobbyists.


----------



## Fullcloset

whateve said:


> Yesterday I listed a new item. I selected the smart pricing option. Today I got an angry message from someone who said I keep sending them offers for this new item. Is it the smart pricing that is doing it? I think it is still priced at my original price.


No idea, sorry. Ebay has started sending dozens of offers when I put an item in my watch list so I had to stop doing that. I watch things for different reasons, not just waiting for a price reduction. Its possible that Mercari has some kind of bot that ties into when someone likes or favorites an item. I find Mercari very annoy ing and unhelpful bot as a seller and a buyer so I don't really use it much.


----------



## rutabaga

Fullcloset said:


> Yes it is an annual but I pretty much don't bother with Mercari anymore. I actually emailed them and told them to stop harassing me. I've no plans to give them that kind of information and I will just shut down if I get close to $600. Thanks ***** for destroying the online garage sale hobbyists.


Bad for me, good for the local ACS discovery shop! When I get fed up with  Mercari and low ballers I’m tempted to delete all my listings and donate it all.


----------



## Fullcloset

rutabaga said:


> Bad for me, good for the local ACS discovery shop! When I get fed up with  Mercari and low ballers I’m tempted to delete all my listings and donate it all.


You know me too. In fact I started offering some things on Freecycle.org that I've had listed for awhile or are just taking up too much space


----------

